# 20,000 Muslims killed in Burma by police



## Stealth

More than 20,000 Muslims are killed this month in Burma (Mayanmar) by police, army and Buddhist extremists.Now whr is f***** *UN????*

Whr is America???? 
Whr is media????

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## jbond197

Let me add one more

Where is Ummah??

Reactions: Like Like:
32


----------



## INDIC

20,000 killed??????


----------



## Banglar Lathial

All these are Western institutions you are talking about? There is nothing surprising about Western hypocrisy, idiocy, shameless murderous criminality. Western history and western current actions only show that hypocrisy, murder, unspeakable acts against defenseless people is the norm for the West. Only when all of their own cities are nuked would they cease their madness. 

That is why the world needs to denuclearize the West and 'gas' them till their murderous tendencies are brought to a 'screeching' halt. United Nations has been a worthless organization. One fine example of that is the lack of action against USA, UK and their partners in crime for their immoral, mindless, murderous, criminal, atrocious invasion of Iraq. 

It is a quandary as to why China, Russia and similar nations have not ditched the so called 'United Nations' and sent it to the dustbins of history in much the same way as the "League of Nations" were. Muslims should have (but are way too fragmented, and in many cases, way too ignorant to) deployed many millions of 'volunteers' to contain the 'drug trade' in Mexico and USA, and used this as a facade to carve out a niche in certain regions of the USA to inflict massive 'pain' on those criminal terrorists and turn the tables on them. One important factor that must not be ignored is that Muslims must ditch all links with US dollar, whether it be in the form of foreign exchange reserves held in US $ or be it in the form of Gulf Arab countries pricing and selling their valuable hydrocarbons in exchange for paper bills printed by American criminals. At the same time, important chokepoints like the Suez Canal, Straits of Hormuz, Straits of Malacca, Straits of Gibraltar should be provided enough 'attention' (including, in the form of deployment of attack submarines, frigates and destroyers loaded with Anti ship missiles and air defense systems) by the same Muslims to attain their goals. 

It is the fault of the Muslims alone that Muslims have no unity to speak of in military, political, social or economic terms. Once the USA is 'taken care of', the entire kafir world would be sent a 'chilling message'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

American is now on the killer's side, you didn't know US-Burma relations revived? Hilary Clinton was in Burma and even that women Suu ki is running Burma Congress and honored Nobel prize speech recently? didn't you notice India is establishing their close "relationship" with Burma. 

All these things are connected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1ndy

Stealth said:


> Whr is f***** *UN????*
> 
> Whr is America????
> Whr is media????


 
They chillin somewhere on the earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

There is no evidence of such numbers being killed but i must admit the global community has chosen to turn a blind eye to Rohinga's massacre .

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 1ndy

jbond197 said:


> Let me add one more
> 
> Where is Ummah??


 
and where is mighty bangladesh army?


----------



## Banglar Lathial

"Mighty Bangladesh Army" is under the command of BAL (an agent of Hindutva radical terrorists).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashokdeiva

Banglar Lathial said:


> * Once the USA is 'taken care of', the entire kafir world would be sent a 'chilling message'.*


I am already chilled with your message...


On topic : The UN is still a monitary organization with no enough power. If we want a strong UN which can act against any nation based on Human rights violation then the P5 nations should stop thinking about each others strategic interest when there is human rights violation in any nation based on ethinic difference.
But that is not going to happen



Banglar Lathial said:


> "Mighty Bangladesh Army" is under the command of BAL (an agent of Hindutva radical terrorists).



dai kana punda, we do not dictate what your government should do, its your government your people, the last time i heared that people are the king in a democracy and BD is a democratic country. If your views are not in sync with that of your government policy, kindly change the government instead of accusing HINDUS for your ordeal

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Stealth said:


> More than 20,000 Muslims are killed this month in Burma (Mayanmar) by police, army and Buddhist extremists.Now whr is f***** *UN????*
> 
> Whr is America????
> Whr is media????



Bigger Quesition... Where is UMMAH????


----------



## Last Hope

Stealth,

These are Muslims being killed. The world least cares and I won't be surprised if most of West has no idea a massacre is outbreak. 
If it were Buddhists or anyone else being killed by Muslims, then there would have been NATO and UN forces in a week. Look at israeli terrorism; a Palestinian kills a Israeli for making his life hell and breaking into his home and in result 50 Palestinians are killed in artillery and air strikes. And then others avenge for the strikes, resulting in more attacks.

If it were vice versa, the place of Muslims would've been nuked.

Stealth,

These are Muslims being killed. The world least cares and I won't be surprised if most of West has no idea a massacre is outbreak. 
If it were Buddhists or anyone else being killed by Muslims, then there would have been NATO and UN forces in a week. Look at israeli terrorism; a Palestinian kills a Israeli for making his life hell and breaking into his home and in result 50 Palestinians are killed in artillery and air strikes. And then others avenge for the strikes, resulting in more attacks.

If it were vice versa, the place of Muslims would've been nuked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I can't believe the media don't cover what's going on there. Let us at least know about those who are human beings before Muslims. God help them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

iol News​June 21 2012​
Myanmar unrest leaves 80 dead​

More than 80 people have been killed in a wave of communal violence in western Myanmar this month, a government official said Thursday, as local people said they still feared for their lives.

About 71 people have died in more than a week of clashes, the official said, in addition to 10 Muslims killed on June 3 by a Buddhist mob seeking revenge for the rape and murder of a local woman - the apparent spark for the unrest.

Both sides have accused each other of violent attacks.

Two men were on Monday sentenced to death for the rape-murder, although no death row prisoner in Myanmar, formerly known as Burma, is known to have been executed since 1988.

Rakhine state has been rocked by rioting, arson and a cycle of revenge attacks involving Buddhist Rakhine and Muslim Rohingya, prompting growing international concern.

Myanmar officials and many Burmese, including the mostly Buddhist ethnic Rakhine, consider the Rohingya to be illegal immigrants from neighbouring Bangladesh, and refer to them as Bengalis.

The dead bodies of eight more ethnic Rakhine were found in the village of Yathedaung, about 65 kilometres from the state capital Sittwe, the official said.

These people were killed during clashes with Bengalis, he told AFP by telephone from Sittwe.

Rohingya leaders say the real number of dead in their own communities could be much higher than the figures given by authorities.

About 800 000 Rohingya live in Myanmar, according to the United Nations, which describes them as one of the world's most persecuted minorities.

They face discrimination including restrictions on their movements, and lack land rights, education and public services, the UN says.

Bangladesh, where an estimated 300 000 Rohingya live, has been turning back Rohingya boats arriving on its shores since the outbreak of the unrest.

Officials had said on Wednesday that the situation was under control in most parts of Rakhine, where emergency rule has been in place for more than a week.

But a resident in Sittwe said the mood was still tense and at least one house was set on fire overnight.

We need more security, he said by telephone. People cannot sleep at night because they are afraid. Residents have asked for permission to guard their areas in groups at night but the authorities haven't responded yet.

Myanmar's President Thein Sein has warned the violence could threaten the nation's democratic reforms as it emerges from decades of army rule.

The US embassy in Yangon on Wednesday praised the former general for responding in a timely and public manner to tackle the violence and help victims.

Tens of thousands of people have been displaced and many homes have been set on fire.

Soldiers and police have been patrolling unrest-hit areas and a curfew has been imposed in Sittwe and several other towns.

The security forces are very tired. We are very concerned for both sides, a security official told AFP.

The World Food Programme said Tuesday it had provided food to more than 65 000 people, estimating a further 25 000 were in need of help. - Sapa-AFP

**********​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TruthSeeker

So, why doesn't al Jeezera make it a big deal?? And the IOC? Don't belly ache about the USA intervening here and not there. 
The USA can't solve all of the Muslim world's problems. The Muslims of the world create so much violence that no one can police it all. Why doesn't Pakistan stand up for Myanmar's Muslims? Pakistan is a regional power, after all. Pakistan is perfectly capable of intervening if it cared about the plight of it's fellow Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## India defense

Where is muslim countries including Pakistan and Bangladesh?


----------



## jbond197

kawaraj said:


> American is now on the killer's side, you didn't know US-Burma relations revived? Hilary Clinton was in Burma and even that women Suu ki is running Burma Congress and honored Nobel prize speech recently? didn't you notice India is establishing their close "relationship" with Burma.
> 
> All these things are connected.




First you invite Americans to come deal with your issues and then when they get involved, you start cursing them..

What the heck, should one do? If he is to be blamed for one thing or other. If one will be claimed to be a culprit one way or the other. If one's flags will be burnt no matter what, then why would they get involved in it? 

Bangladesh is pushing the refugees back to the sea and every one ignoring the fact want to seek solace somewhere else. Hypocrites..

Why not call all weather friend China to deal with it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheJewverine

Complain when the us doesn't get involved, complain when it does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ulysses

The Red Cross is currently in the region helping those in need...

You people should be hearing a press conference soon in regards to more AID we will send.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Meanwhile, on another thread:



Pakistanisage said:


> Someone should help these poor people. Why is US and Europe quiet on this issue ?





Abu Zolfiqar said:


> they are busy with their 'humanitarian' mission in Syria


http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/189021-helicopters-fire-rohingya-refugees-9.html



Ulysses said:


> *sigh*
> 
> You people should be hearing a press conference soon in regards AID we will send.



Not so sure about that dude.



Banglar Lathial said:


> All these are Western institutions you are talking about? There is nothing surprising about Western hypocrisy, idiocy, shameless murderous criminality. Western history and western current actions only show that hypocrisy, murder, unspeakable acts against defenseless people is the norm for the West. Only when all of their own cities are nuked would they cease their madness.
> 
> That is why the world needs to denuclearize the West and 'gas' them till their murderous tendencies are brought to a 'screeching' halt. United Nations has been a worthless organization. One fine example of that is the lack of action against USA, UK and their partners in crime for their immoral, mindless, murderous, criminal, atrocious invasion of Iraq.
> 
> It is a quandary as to why China, Russia and similar nations have not ditched the so called 'United Nations' and sent it to the dustbins of history in much the same way as the "League of Nations" were. Muslims should have (but are way too fragmented, and in many cases, way too ignorant to) deployed many millions of 'volunteers' to contain the 'drug trade' in Mexico and USA, and used this as a facade to carve out a niche in certain regions of the USA to inflict massive 'pain' on those criminal terrorists and turn the tables on them. One important factor that must not be ignored is that Muslims must ditch all links with US dollar, whether it be in the form of foreign exchange reserves held in US $ or be it in the form of Gulf Arab countries pricing and selling their valuable hydrocarbons in exchange for paper bills printed by American criminals. At the same time, important chokepoints like the Suez Canal, Straits of Hormuz, Straits of Malacca, Straits of Gibraltar should be provided enough 'attention' (including, in the form of deployment of attack submarines, frigates and destroyers loaded with Anti ship missiles and air defense systems) by the same Muslims to attain their goals.
> 
> It is the fault of the Muslims alone that Muslims have no unity to speak of in military, political, social or economic terms. Once the USA is 'taken care of', the entire kafir world would be sent a 'chilling message'.



Damn, I didn't know Brazilian weed is that awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Firstly , Stop putting out such absurdly exaggerated numbers. This kind of stuff leads to disinformation . The last number of deaths I heard was around 50 . 

Secondly , if a muslim neighbor like Bangladesh has decided not to help , then what do you expect from the international community ? Where is this ummah that people keep talking about .

Thirdly if any 3rd country intervenes like USA , these very people on the forum calling for actions now will be crying about it years later . They are as it is busy with the situation in Syria which is far worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Roybot

This 20,000 figure is grossly exaggerated. 

/Death toll rises to 62 in Myanmars riot hit Rakhine state official.aspx



> *A total of 62 people have been killed in Myanmar's riot-hit Rakhine state from May 28 to June 21, a local government official told the local press media Thursday.
> 
> Rakhine State Security and Border Affairs Minister Colonel Htein Lin also told Xinhua in a telephone interview that the death toll includes a dozen more who were killed in the latest riot occurring in Yadae Taung township during the period from June 14 and 21.
> 
> The 62 victims also include an ethnic Rakhinese woman Ma Thida Htwe, who was raped and stabbed to death by three Bangali Muslims on May 28 and 10 other Bengali Muslims who were killed on the spot after being attacked on June 3, the sources said.*
> 
> On charge of raping and murdering the local Rakhinese woman, the two accused out of three, identified as Mamed Rawphi and Lulu, were sentenced to death by the Kyaukpyu district court in the state on Monday.
> 
> Shaung Shu, another accused of involving in raping and killing the woman, committed suicide by hanging himself during detention in Kyaukpyu jail on June 9.
> 
> The criminal case in connection with the killing of 10 other Bengali Muslims has also been under investigation and the trial is reported to begin soon.
> 
> The series of bloody incidents triggered deadly unrest and violence in the Rakhine state starting with Maungtaw township on June 8.
> 
> Despite imposition of curfew on six areas in the state including Maungtaw and Sittway, the riot escalated, forcing the government to have to declare a state of emergency in the state on June 10 to contain the situation.
> 
> The situation in the Rakhine state is generally calm after the introduction of the measures.
> 
> In the riot, 2,230 residential houses were destroyed in fire, according to earlier report.
> 
> In the post-violence period, a total of 37 refugee camps have been opened in the unrest-struck state housing a total of 31,884 victims.


----------



## anonymousposter

let's stop the BS with "where is the West?" hypocrisy.

in america, news about crazy things muslims do make the news, because there was this crazy muslim guy with a scary looking turnban and big beard with a name that rhymes with Obama was sheltered in Pakistan. and this crazy guy killed lotsof Americans and said, "we gotta kill some more Americans.". and you muslims control all the oil so that when one crazy muslim dictator who happen to sit on top of oil does crazy sh17, we Americans watch this on the news, because we are like, "i cant send my kids to soccer camp this summer, because i cant afford to drive them to camp this year."

yes. there are many many muslims in the world and proportionally there is a lot of crazy people who happen to be muslims. not many burmese in the world, but the last time i checked, people in america is just obsessed with Aung San Suu Kyi. And we are so jaded by news like this that people dont even pay attention to it.


----------



## Bond

By spreading bullshit figures like these you are harming muslims more than helping them... if you cry foul all the time no one will give a shyt about it...



Stealth said:


> *More than 20,000 Muslims are killed this month in Burma (Mayanmar) by police, army and Buddhist extremists*.Now whr is f***** *UN????*
> 
> Whr is America????
> Whr is media????

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Legend

sad and painful to see muslims are being killed, forbidden bloods are being spilled. lets seek help from god and not anyone els. now the Q where is the media? its the time for all muslim countries in that region to take a strong stand against this situation. 

may god help them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aakash_2410

The Legend said:


> sad and painful to see muslims are being killed, forbidden bloods are being spilled. lets seek help from god and not anyone els. now the Q where is the media? its the time for all muslim countries in that region should take a strong stand against this situation.
> 
> may god help them.



Mate, the thing is first of all not 100 people have died even forget about 20,000. 20,000 people are not even stranded.

But I'd agree the state of Rohingya is sad, very sad.

According to Burmese they are Bengali Muslims and according to Bangladesh they're Burma's indigenous Muslims. So right now these people are stateless. 1000s Rohingyas are turned away from Bangladesh everyday. It is neighbouring Muslim doesn't take these people as refugees.

BBC News - Burma unrest: UN envoy visits Rakhine state

At least non-Muslim country like India accepted them although life for them is very hard here, since there have no id card, so their children can't go school, they can't work since they dont have any working permit. 

BBC News - Stateless Burmese Rohingyas lament India 'hardships'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Rohingya's are indigenous Muslims of the Rakhine state of Burma. Burma has many different ethnic groups. About 50-60% (correct census statistics is hard to find) is Bamar (also called Burman). Bamar kingdom annexed a historic state called Arakan that is just south of Chittagong, Bangladesh. This area has a complicated history and this Arakan changed hands many times and was broken to different parts. Only Akyab and Kyaukpyu parts are now called Rakhine, while the south and north parts have now become parts of other states:










Current Rakhine state is a part of this historic Arakan and it borders with Chittagong. So because of this history, we have similar people living in both Rakhine, Burma and Chittagong, Bangladesh. It is not just Muslim Rohingya's but Buddhist Rakhines as well, we have about 200,000 Rakhines living in Bangladesh for example.

Arab traders were visiting these areas from remote past. Since 800 AD, Islam spread in this area mainly from Arab traders who settled down in the area. Arakan was a Buddhist kingdom, but due to internal power struggle one of the royal escaped to Sultanate of Bengal and accompanied Turkic/Afghan soldiers to restore his throne around 1400 AD, so some Muslims descend from these soldiers. Also, Mughal governor of Bengal Shah Shuja went there in 1600's, who were killed but the retinue survived.

Burma's Bamar king annexed Arakan around 1780's, and in the process massacred and enslaved both Rakhine and Rohingya who fled to neighboring Chittagong. Many of these escapees returned in 1823, when Arakan came under British Indian rule. In 1982, the Bamar military Junta made a special clause in their constitution that all citizen's of Burma, must have ancestor living there from before 1823.

The Bamar's consider the Rohingya non-citizens, and have been expelling them since 1970's. Because of this ethnic cleansing, out of about 4 million Rohingya's, today only about 800,000 remain in Arakan/Rakhine state. The rest are now scattered all over the world, including about 300,000-500,000 inside Bangladesh. Currently many reside in India, Pakistan, Thailand, Malaysia, Indonesia, GCC, US, EU, ANZ, Japan etc.

One should note that Bamar ethnic group is a liittle imperialist of our neighborhood. They came down from Yunan region of China about 1200-1500 years back and has repeatedly created their empires, subjugating other ethnic groups and nations. Currently the following ethnic groups are fighting with Bamar junta for independence since 1949:

- Karen
- Kachin
- Shan
- Mon

Interestingly it is the Rohingya that is the oldest indigenous ethnic group of this region, while all others migrated from the north with Bamar being the latest one that claim to be indigenous to the area.

Aye Chan's Selective Amnesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Roybot said:


> This 20,000 figure is grossly exaggerated.
> 
> /Death toll rises to 62 in Myanmars riot hit Rakhine state official.aspx



That's not unusual considering coming from illiterate Bangladeshi Media!!


----------



## Roybot

kalu_miah said:


> Rohingya's are indigenous Muslims of the Rakhine state of Burma. Burma has many different ethnic groups. About 50-60% (correct census statistics is hard to find) is Bamar (also called Burman). Bamar kingdom annexed a historic state called Arakan that is just south of Chittagong, Bangladesh. This area has a complicated history and this Arakan changed hands many times and was broken to different parts. Only Akyab and Kyaukpyu parts are now called Rakhine, while the south and north parts have now become parts of other states:



Rohingya's are not indigenous to Rakhine/Arakan. They came from Bangladesh. Stop spreading lies.






However, they deserve Burmese citizenship as they have lived in Burma for decades now. But if they still dream of seperate Muslim Caliphate or whatever, well then thats just plain stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

The Legend said:


> sad and painful to see muslims are being killed, forbidden bloods are being spilled. lets seek help from god and not anyone els. now the Q where is the media? *its the time for all muslim countries in that region to take a strong stand against this situation.
> *
> may god help them.



Yes, Bangladesh has taken a strong stand of pushing the people coming to seek refuge to deep seas or back to where they came from and now crying for every one else.. Height of Hypocrisy!!


----------



## kalu_miah

Roybot said:


> Rohingya's are not indigenous to Rakhine/Arakan. They came from Bangladesh. Stop spreading lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, they deserve Burmese citizenship as they have lived in Burma for decades now. But if they still dream of seperate Muslim Caliphate or whatever, well then thats just plain stupid.



Stop your Islamophobic bs hate propaganda about caliphate and don't talk about which you know nothing about, read the following:

Aye Chan's Selective Amnesia

Aye Chan's Selective Amnesia

Thursday, 15 September 2011 11:09
by Dr. Habib Siddiqui

Aye Chan is a Rakhine racist and bigot who has made a profession out of distorting history of Muslims of Arakan. His latest article "Burmas Western Border as Reported by the Diplomatic Correspondence (1947  1975)" is another such evil attempt to justify aggression and oppression against the Rohingya Muslims of Arakan (and Burma). In his twisted logic he shows his selective amnesia about the crimes of his own racist group while being all agog about the so-called secession movement of the Rohingyas in the dying days of the British rule in South Asia.

Aye Chan's latest disingenuous attempt to revise history should not surprise anyone that is well acquainted with the history of partition of British India and emergence of Burma as a free nation. During that period, many activists of the freedom movement felt that it was not what they had bargained for with the leaders of the dying British Colonial administration. Even the Arakanese people wanted a state of their own away from the control of the Burmans. Muslims of Kashmir wanted to be part of Pakistan, a matter that was left unresolved because while the territory had some 80-90% Muslims, its ruler was a Hindu. So was the case with princely state of Hyderabad, ruled by Muslim nobility over Hindu majority.

In the then East Pakistan, no one knew for a short period after 14-15 August 1947, whether Sylhet and Karimganj, two places with huge Muslim population would become part of Pakistan or became part of India. The same goes for other territories all along the boundaries that we see today. Boundary demarcation was not clear. Some border towns had one day the Indian flag raised, only to be replaced by the Pakistani flag next day, or week, and vice versa. So, if the Rohingya Muslim people of Northern Arakan, where it is overwhelmingly Muslim, had desired during the independence of Pakistan and Burma to be connected with fellow Muslims in East Pakistan, because of their cultural ties, was it totally out of line? I doubt that.

Even the Rakhines did not want to be part of Burma. There were insurgencies, communist and nationalist alike, raging everywhere inside Burma. From the 1950s, there was a growing movement for secession and restoration of independence of Arakan. In part to appease this sentiment, in 1974, the socialist government under General Ne Win constituted Rakhine State from Arakan Division giving at least nominal acknowledgment of the regional majority of the Rakhine people. This was an unfortunate and ill-conceived decision, planting the seeds of racism in a divided country along ethnic lines that would complicate the relationship between the two major ethnic groups, Rakhines and Rohingyas. Islamic separatists calling themselves the Mujahid also carried out a rebellion to create an Islamic state in the regions bordering Chittagong/Cox's Bazar (of the then East Pakistan). Now to blame the Rohingyas for their piece of struggle, while hiding crimes of the Rakhine insurgency, is insincere and racist to the core. It is not analysis but paralysis of independent and unbiased thinking! As the dust settled, which by the way did take some years with all those killings of founding leaders of Burma, the disparate people of Burma have learned to live with the new reality. But Burma still remains a fractured country of nations where racism runs deep and wisdom a rarity, even amongst its intellectuals.

Today's Rohingya people have no desire for a separate homeland of their own, if their basic human rights can be protected. But if they continue to be treated as outsiders, infiltrators, and all the false xenophobic, or rather racist, epithets thrown at them by their hateful accusers, then it is high time for the conscience minded people of our planet to demand a change with such an attitude that forces these indigenous people of Arakan to live a life of statelessness inside Burma, or of unwanted refugees outside.

Historically, the people of Arakan and Chittagong were the same people living along the coastal shorelines of the Bay of Bengal. The River Naaf which now separates Burma from Bangladesh was not a physical barrier to these indigenous people. People of this joint landmass lived for centuries together before they became part of either the Muslim Sultanate or Buddhist Rule. 

*The indigenous people, the true Bhumiputras (adibashis), were these brown-colored (Indian featured) people whose descendants now live in northern Arakan (whom we know as the Rohingyas) and Chittagong/Cox's Bazar districts of today's Bangladesh (known as the Chittagonians). Their racial similarity was mostly because of that connected shoreline, away from the Arakan Yoma mountain range that had separated this crescent on the Bay of Bengal from the thrust of savages coming from the north and the east. Their dialect was also same (originating from Sanskrit, which later evolved into Bangla) until much later in history, when the Muslim ruled Chittagong absorbed lots of Farsi and Arabic terms in their vocabulary, as a result of Sultanate and Mughal rule of Bengal.*

It took the late 10th century for this landmass of Arakan, then ruled by Hindu kings, to come under the possession of the Tibeto-Burman Buddhist invaders from the north. While the northern territories of Chittagong survived from the takeover, it took a few centuries, until the Mrauk-U dynasty to cement this relationship between the two sides of the Naaf River. *Nurtured by the new rulers who were indebted to the Bengal Sultan who had restored Narameikhla back to power in 1430, Mrohaung (sounding Rohang or Roshang - in Bengali) became the literary center of Bengali literature. From then on, the cultural link between the two sides was only punctuated during the Burman invasion of Arakan in 1784, when tens of thousands of Rohingya Muslims and Hindus, and Rakhine Buddhists were killed and enslaved. Many fled to Chittagong and settled there. During the British occupation, dating back to 1824, some of the children and grandchildren of these exiles returned to cultivate the land that had become desolate. Many however, chose to remain in Chittagong, as is well recorded and documented to this date.*

*The obnoxious claim that the Rohingyas are a product of British occupation period, or of even later time, or geopolitics of the region, is absolutely false. It is ludicrous and aimed at denying basic rights of citizenship to these people. Not only is this 1982 Citizenship Law in Burma (interestingly written by Rakhine racists like Aye Kyaw, himself a naturalized American, living in NY city) at variance with all laws of our civilized world, it is downright criminal, and must be altered, thus allowing restoring rights of this unfortunate people, and many other races and ethnicities (including the Karen).

Even on another level, when we consider that it took less than a decade for many of these Rakhine exiles, now comfortably living as naturalized citizens in their adopted countries - USA, Germany, Canada, Japan and other parts of Europe, it is really bizarre to see them advocating for denial of citizenship rights to the Rohingya people. How long should they wait? Even if one were to accept the Rakhine version of false propaganda that the Rohingyas had infiltrated the territory in the mid-19th century, is not these 100 plus years sufficient?

Funny that these hostile racists and bigots of the Rakhine community claim that they are democratic minded and would love to see a federal state where democracy runs supreme! Their provocative statements, and the lies that they propagate, and the hatred that they spew, inciting violence against minority, only go on to show that they are fascists, and nothing else.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Can any Bangladeshi tells us when and how 20000 Muslims were killed in Burma?


----------



## kalu_miah

jbond197 said:


> Yes, Bangladesh has taken a strong stand of pushing the people coming to seek refuge to deep seas or back to where they came from and now crying for every one else.. Height of Hypocrisy!!



These Indian Hindu's now control Bangladesh using their agent Hasina, leading Awami League political party that was created by India in 1950's to break Pakistan, using Mujib, Hasina's father.

We Bangladeshi's cry, because our country has been hijacked by Hindu Indians using their agent and doing all kinds of anti-national and anti-muslim act like this one, which is opposed by majority public opinion. And then these Indians come here to tell us that it is our fault, yes Bangladesh is too stupid and poor to see through sneaky Indians, but slowly the public is waking up.

Hopefully in Dec. 2013 election, we will be able to send these Indian agents back to India, otherwise there will be civil war in Bangladesh, if the Indian agents try to steal the election with India's help again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bond

hehe.. Kallu miah is crying in every thread same rant again n again.. 



kalu_miah said:


> These Indian Hindu's now control Bangladesh using their agent Hasina, leading Awami League political party that was created by India in 1950's to break Pakistan, using Mujib, Hasina's father.
> 
> We Bangladeshi's cry, because our country has been hijacked by Hindu Indians using their agent and doing all kinds of anti-national and anti-muslim act like this one, which is opposed by majority public opinion. And then these Indians come here to tell us that it is our fault, yes Bangladesh is too stupid and poor to see through sneaky Indians, but slowly the public is waking up.
> 
> Hopefully in Dec. 2013 election, we will be able to send these Indian agents back to India, otherwise there will be civil war in Bangladesh, if the Indian agents try to steal the election with India's help again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

kalu_miah said:


> Stop your Islamophobic bs hate propaganda about caliphate and don't talk about which you know nothing about, read the following:
> 
> Aye Chan's Selective Amnesia
> 
> Aye Chan's Selective Amnesia
> 
> Thursday, 15 September 2011 11:09
> by Dr. Habib Siddiqui



Umm I think I would rather believe the British Census figures from 1881, than some article written by Bangladeshi jamati.

*Clearly shows that around 15% of the people in Arakan in 1881 were born in Bengal(Bangladesh).* If you look at the birth rate of Bangladesh, that 70,000 Bangladeshis in 1881 are today 1.5 Million Ronhingyas. Makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Icewolf

Roybot said:


> Umm I think I would rather believe the British Census figures from 1881, than some article written by Bangladeshi jamati.
> 
> *Clearly shows that around 15% of the people in Arakan in 1881 were born in Bengal(Bangladesh).* If you look at the birth rate of Bangladesh, that 70,000 Bangladeshis in 1881 are today 1.5 Million Ronhingyas. Makes sense.


 
Does this justify the killings.


----------



## Roybot

Icewolf said:


> Does this justify the killings.



Never said it does. But these people should give up their hope for a separate muslim country.


----------



## Icewolf

Roybot said:


> Never said it does. But these people should give up their hope for a separate muslim country.


 
Your acting like every Rohingya only prays for a seperate country.


----------



## Roybot

Icewolf said:


> Your acting like every Rohingya only prays for a seperate country.



They don't but you can get a idea why the Burmese people don't like them. Its like imagine if Afghan refugees in Pakistan start demanding their own separate country carved out of Pakistan.


----------



## SHAMK9

20,000 seems unrealistic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

?????????????62? ???
&#32517;&#30008;&#33509;&#24320;&#37030;&#39578;&#20081;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#25968;&#21319;&#33267;62&#20154; 

http://www.syd.com.cn&#12288; 2012-06-22 09:25:32&#12288;&#26469;&#28304;&#65306; &#26032;&#21326;&#32593; 


&#26032;&#21326;&#32593;&#20208;&#20809;6&#26376;21&#26085;&#30005; (&#35760;&#32773; &#24352;&#20113;&#39134&#32517;&#30008;&#33509;&#24320;&#37030;&#22320;&#26041;&#23448;&#21592;21&#26085;&#20250;&#35265;&#24403;&#22320;&#23186;&#20307;&#26102;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#36807;&#21435;&#20004;&#21608;&#22810;&#33509;&#24320;&#37030;&#20849;&#26377;62&#20154;&#22312;&#39578;&#20081;&#20013;&#27515;&#20129;&#12290;

&#33509;&#24320;&#37030;&#25919;&#24220;&#23433;&#20840;&#37096;&#38271;&#20860;&#36793;&#22659;&#20107;&#21153;&#37096;&#38271;&#30427;&#26519;&#19978;&#26657;&#22312;&#30005;&#35805;&#20013;&#23545;&#26032;&#21326;&#31038;&#35760;&#32773;&#35828;&#65292;&#23448;&#26041;&#26412;&#26376;16&#26085;&#26366;&#21457;&#24067;&#28040;&#24687;&#20171;&#32461;&#23616;&#21183;&#65292;&#20844;&#24067;&#25130;&#33267;14&#26085;&#30340;&#27515;&#20129;&#20154;&#25968;&#20026;50&#20154;&#12290;&#20854;&#21518;&#65292;&#20010;&#21035;&#22320;&#26041;&#21448;&#21457;&#29983;&#38646;&#26143;&#39578;&#20081;&#65292;&#22312;&#25289;&#24503;&#22530;&#38215;&#21306;&#30340;&#39578;&#20081;&#20013;&#26377;12&#20154;&#27515;&#20129;&#12290;

&#22320;&#26041;&#23448;&#21592;&#24378;&#35843;&#35828;&#65292;&#33509;&#24320;&#37030;&#39578;&#20081;&#24635;&#20307;&#19978;&#24471;&#21040;&#20102;&#25511;&#21046;&#65292;&#23616;&#21183;&#30456;&#23545;&#24179;&#38745;&#65292;&#38590;&#27665;&#25937;&#21161;&#24037;&#20316;&#27491;&#21152;&#32039;&#23637;&#24320;&#65292;&#27491;&#24120;&#30340;&#29983;&#20135;&#29983;&#27963;&#31209;&#24207;&#27491;&#22312;&#24674;&#22797;&#20043;&#20013;&#12290;

5&#26376;28&#26085;&#65292;&#26469;&#33258;&#33509;&#24320;&#37030;&#20848;&#37324;&#38215;&#21306;&#30340;27&#23681;&#33509;&#24320;&#26063;&#22919;&#22899;&#29595;&#36842;&#36798;&#20817;&#36973;&#24378;&#22904;&#12289;&#25250;&#21163;&#24182;&#34987;&#26432;&#23475;&#12290;&#20107;&#21457;&#21518;&#65292;&#35686;&#26041;&#25304;&#30041;&#20102;3&#21517;&#31302;&#26031;&#26519;&#23244;&#30097;&#20154;&#12290;6&#26376;3&#26085;&#65292;10&#21517;&#31302;&#26031;&#26519;&#22312;&#20056;&#36710;&#26053;&#34892;&#36884;&#20013;&#34987;&#36798;&#27934;&#21246;&#22320;&#21306;&#30340;&#19968;&#20123;&#20154;&#25171;&#27515;&#12290;&#20854;&#21518;&#65292;&#39578;&#20081;&#34067;&#24310;&#21040;&#33509;&#24320;&#37030;&#22810;&#20010;&#22320;&#21306;&#12290;

&#24403;&#23616;6&#26376;8&#26085;&#22312;&#23391;&#37117;&#22320;&#21306;&#21644;&#24067;&#24093;&#27934;&#22320;&#21306;&#23454;&#26045;&#23477;&#31105;&#65292;10&#26085;&#21448;&#22686;&#21152;&#20102;&#23454;&#20817;&#12289;&#20025;&#20817;&#12289;&#30350;&#28418;&#12289;&#20848;&#37324;&#31561;4&#20010;&#23477;&#31105;&#22320;&#21306;&#12290;&#37492;&#20110;&#39578;&#20081;&#20107;&#24577;&#26377;&#36827;&#19968;&#27493;&#25193;&#22823;&#30340;&#21361;&#38505;&#65292;&#32517;&#30008;&#24635;&#32479;&#21556;&#30331;&#30427;10&#26085;&#31614;&#32626;&#27861;&#20196;&#65292;&#23459;&#24067;&#22312;&#33509;&#24320;&#37030;&#23454;&#26045;&#32039;&#24613;&#29366;&#24577;&#12290;

&#26412;&#26376;16&#26085;&#65292;&#24403;&#22320;&#27861;&#38498;&#21028;&#22788;&#26432;&#23475;&#29595;&#36842;&#36798;&#20817;&#30340;&#20982;&#25163;&#27515;&#21009;&#12290;&#20013;&#22830;&#25919;&#24220;&#25104;&#31435;&#30340;&#20107;&#20214;&#35843;&#26597;&#22996;&#21592;&#20250;&#27491;&#20840;&#38754;&#28145;&#20837;&#35843;&#26597;&#39578;&#20081;&#20107;&#20214;&#12290;

GOOGLE TRANS(trans may be wrong in some degree depend on google trans):
Rakhine State in Myanmar unrest death toll rose to 62

Xinhua Yangon, June 21 (Reporter Zhang Yunfei) Myanmar's Rakhine State, local officials met with local media at 21st Jun that in the past two weeks Rakhine State, 62 people died in the riot.

Rakhine state government Security Minister and Minister of Border Affairs, Colonel Sheng Lin told Xinhua by telephone, said the official news release on the 16th of this month introduced the situation, announced that as of 14-day death toll to 50. Subsequently, the individual local sporadic riots, 12 people were killed in riots in the town of Ladd Hall.

Local officials stressed that the Rakhine State riots in general has been controlled, the situation is relatively calm, refugee relief efforts are stepping up to start normal production and life order is being restored.

May 28, the 27-year-old from open Banglan township, Rakhine women Ma Dida against being rape, robbery and killed. After the incident, the police detained three Muslim suspects. June 3, 10 Muslims were killed in the car while traveling by local people of the hole hook region. Subsequently, the disturbances spread to many parts of Rakhine State.

Authorities June 8th imposed a curfew in the the Mengdu and cloth Timor-dong area on the 10th, Sittwe, 4 Dan against Kyaukpyu Langley curfew area. In view of the unrest situation the risk of further expanding the president of Myanmar Wu Dengsheng on the 10th signed a decree declaring a state of emergency in the Rakhine State.

On the 16th of this month, the local court sentenced to death on the murderer to kill Ma Dida against. Commission of Inquiry set up by the central government is conducting a comprehensive in-depth investigation of riots.


----------



## kalu_miah

Roybot said:


> Umm I think I would rather believe the British Census figures from 1881, than some article written by Bangladeshi jamati.
> 
> *Clearly shows that around 15% of the people in Arakan in 1881 were born in Bengal(Bangladesh).* If you look at the birth rate of Bangladesh, that 70,000 Bangladeshis in 1881 are today 1.5 Million Ronhingyas. Makes sense.



Where is the source? Even if it says that, what is the guarantee that British census was correct?

Like it says in the article:

- Bamar king invaded Arakan a Buddhist kingdom with Muslim+Buddhist+Hindu population in 1784, many were killed and enslaved and many escaped to neighboring Chittagong
- in 1823 when Arakan was "liberated" by the British, many Arakanese went back during British rule to their former land and these are probably the people British census counted as born in Bengal
- these people are the oldest indigenous people this side of Arakan Yoma mountain speaking prakrit derived Chittagonian a very distinct dialect of Bengali, living in this area from prehistory
- Rakhine Buddhists are migrants just like Bamar's from the north near Yunan, China, that moved to this region 1200-1500 years back

I personally lived in Chittagong for a few years. For Bengali's from other parts it is hard to even understand this dialect, unless one becomes familiar over the years. This dialect is shared by both Chittagong and Arakan which was a single kingdom in history, going back to Hindu kingdoms. So Chittagonian and Arakanese Rohingya are essentially the same people, same ethnicity and same language. This is because Chittagong and Buddhist Arakan's history was always closely intertwined, both sides of the river Naaf. It got separated only for 40 years between Bamar rule 1784-1823 and 1937-present.



Roybot said:


> Never said it does. But these people should give up their hope for a separate muslim country.



They are not demanding that, stop the bs machine.



Tumba said:


> i heard these muslims are illegal migrants from very poor country called bangladesh ... and Myanmar is a autocratic nation,,, they dont take *s*h*i*t such as illegal migrants specially from a very poor muslim country called bangadesh ...
> i hope India stop taking *s*h*i*t this and act like our great friend Mynmar... thr are around 50 million illegal bangladeshis in india..



They are local in Arakan, way before Rakhine buddhists moved there from Yunan, China. Educate yourself, before you open your mouth. And there are 30 million Bengali Muslims in all of West Bengal and other neighbor states, you are adding another 20 million and calling all of them illegal? I think India wants to take away their citizenship and then start ethnic cleansing, there can be no other explanation for this constant propaganda. There are no illegal migrants from Bangladesh, they your Bengali Muslims, deal with them and don't whine about them, if you don't like Muslims, because you are an Islamophobe and running your constant Hindutva (Hindu Nationalist) propaganda to dehumanize Muslims in India.



Roybot said:


> They don't but you can get a idea why the Burmese people don't like them. Its like imagine if Afghan refugees in Pakistan start demanding their own separate country carved out of Pakistan.



Yes it would be like Afghans wanting Khyber Pakhtun Khwa, because both places are indigenous homeland of these people.


----------



## Tumba

A court has criticized the government for indulging in "petty votebank politics" and preventing action against three crore Bangladeshi nationals, who are illegally staying in the country and enjoying the benefits meant for the citizens of this land.

"It is unfortunate that while genuine citizens of this country continue to suffer in abject poverty, it is petty votebank politics which prevents a firm, resolute and intense government action against the three crore Bangladeshi nationals staying illegally in our country, enjoying the benefits which otherwise are the entitlements of citizens, thereby compelling the courts to step in," additional sessions judge Kamini Lau said.

Court: Bangla immigrant votes hamper eviction - Times Of India

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...l-bangladeshis-india-court.html#ixzz1yUGXeXMQ


----------



## Roybot

kalu_miah said:


> Where is the source? Even if it says that, what is the guarantee that British census was correct?



And why wouldn't it be correct? Cause it doesn't align with your story? Census results are fairly accurate and the British didn't have any motive to falsely record 70,000 people in Arakan as Bangladeshis.

The source is right under that table, go dig it out.



> Like it says in the article:
> 
> - Bamar king invaded Arakan a Buddhist kingdom with Muslim+Buddhist+Hindu population in 1784, many were killed and enslaved and many escaped to neighboring Chittagong
> - in 1823 when Arakan was "liberated" by the British, many Arakanese went back during British rule to their former land and these are probably the people British census counted as born in Bengal
> - these people are the oldest indigenous people this side of Arakan Yoma mountain speaking prakrit derived Chittagonian a very distinct dialect of Bengali, living in this area from prehistory
> - Rakhine Buddhists are migrants just like Bamar's from the north near Yunan, China, that moved to this region 1200-1500 years back



Any source for this cool story? Am not going to believe Dr Habib Siddiquis story without a source.



> I personally lived in Chittagong for a few years. For Bengali's from other parts it is hard to even understand this dialect, unless one becomes familiar over the years. This dialect is shared by both Chittagong and Arakan which was a single kingdom in history, going back to Hindu kingdoms. So Chittagonian and Arakanese Rohingya are essentially the same people, same ethnicity and same language. This is because Chittagong and Buddhist Arakan's history was always closely intertwined, both sides of the river Naaf. It got separated only for 40 years between Bamar rule 1784-1823 and 1937-present.



Which makes more sense, Rohingyas went to Arakan from the CHT region, which is why they share the dialect.




> Yes it would be like Afghans wanting Khyber Pakhtun Khwa, because both places are indigenous homeland of these people.



No it would be like Tamil Indians demanding their own country in Malaysia, or Fijian Indians demanding their own country in Fiji or South Asians demanding their own country in UAE. See how stupid this sounds?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icewolf

kalu_miah said:


> Yes it would be like Afghans wanting Khyber Pakhtun Khwa, because both places are indigenous homeland of these people.


 
There are more Pushtuns in Pakistan than in the world combined.



Roybot said:


> No it would be like Tamil Indians demanding their own country in Malaysia, or Fijian Indians demanding their own country in Fiji or South Asians demanding their own country in UAE. See how stupid this sounds?


 
It would be like Sikhs claiming Pakistani Punjab. They have historical ties with it.


----------



## OrionHunter

*Question No 1* - Where is the OIC (Organization Of Islamic Cooperation)? 
*Answer *- Poodle faking, as always.

*Question No 2* - Where is the so called 'Muslim Ummah'? 
*Answer* - they're busy fighting their own internal conflicts. 

*Question No 3* - Where is the link to the OPs outrageous claim that 20,000 Muslims have been killed?
*Answer* - There's none because it's a bundle of lies! Not more than 80 have been killed so far. Check it out here

*Question No 4* - Why do some posters here love to exaggerate Muslim killings in other countries?
*Answer *- It's a persecution complex of some who love to continue living in self sympathy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Icewolf

OrionHunter said:


> *Question No 1* - Where is the OIC (Organization Of Islamic Cooperation)?
> *Answer *- Poodle faking, as always.
> 
> *Question No 2* - Where is the so called 'Muslim Ummah'?
> *Answer* - they're busy fighting their own internal conflicts.
> 
> *Question No 3* - Where is the link to the OPs outrageous claim that 20,000 Muslims have been killed?
> *Answer* - There's none because it's a bundle of lies! Not more than 80 have been killed so far. Check it out here
> 
> *Question No 4* - Why do some posters here love to exaggerate Muslim killings in other countries?
> *Answer *- It's a persecution complex of some who love to continue living in self sympathy.


 
1. Where is UN and UNHRC?

2. What Muslim Ummah? There is none.

3. You're disgusting. Whether it's 20,000 or 80, Muslims were killed

4. And magically, you know it's exxagerated.


----------



## Developereo

What's fascinating is the predictable reaction of the Indians.

Whenever Muslims get killed around the world, these Indians celebrate and defend the killers. Beyond the human compassion, one might have thought they might express solidarity with Rohingyas because they are ethnic Bengalis, but the Indian hatred for Muslims overshadows any ethnic links.

As for the media, the most glaring absence is of Al Jazeera. They have sold out so utterly in order to chase Western audiences, that they parrot the Western media agenda letter for letter. If the Western media doesn't care, neither will Al Jazeera. The organization which started out proclaiming itself as "the alternative view" has degenerated into a parrot. Alternative American news sites offer more diversity of opinion than does Al Jazeera.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zakriaarshad

Killing of a single muslim will pinch our heart. But if the new has been given by some bangali or bangladeshi media than every one should think 1000 times before believing. They are used to create violence, exaggerate facts and figures,pretending them to be innocent and blaming others , while filling their "all pockets'' for thier own ends.


----------



## Norboo

Icewolf said:


> 1. Where is UN and UNHRC?


Where is the OIC? 



> 2. What Muslim Ummah? There is none.


Really? Delivering lengthy speeches about the Unity of Muslim Ummah does not tire leaders, Imams and scholars all over the world. Most Muslims talks about this unity. But there's more disunity today than there ever was because of local nationalism and sectarian beliefs in the name of Islam. 



> 3. You're disgusting. Whether it's 20,000 or 80, Muslims were killed


I thought there's a huge difference between 80 and 20,000. Your argument is lame. And if you feel so terrible that it's Muslims who were killed (and that's what got your goat) then did you flip your lid like what you just did when Uighur *Muslims *were killed by the Chinese and continue doing so? You won't because you're a hypocrite and what the Chinese do to Muslims is acceptable to you. Because the Chinese are involved and not Burmese! 



> 4. And magically, you know it's exxagerated.


*Obviously it's exaggerated. * And if you can't see the difference between 80 and 20,000, then I have nothing more to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Valek

Bad mouth America and Americans every single day and complain when they do not come to your aid. This forum makes me laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

Developereo said:


> What's fascinating is the predictable reaction of the Indians.
> 
> Whenever Muslims get killed around the world, these Indians celebrate and defend the killers. Beyond the human compassion, one might have thought they might express solidarity with Rohingyas because they are ethnic Bengalis, but the Indian hatred for Muslims overshadows any ethnic links.
> 
> As for the media, the most glaring absence is of Al Jazeera. They have sold out so utterly in order to chase Western audiences, that they parrot the Western media agenda letter for letter. If the Western media doesn't care, neither will Al Jazeera. The organization which started out proclaiming itself as "the alternative view" has degenerated into a parrot. Alternative American news sites offer more diversity of opinion than does Al Jazeera.



Actually Indians like me are fascinated the shameless hypocracy shown by Pakistanis and Bangladeshis here. Bcs they were the same one who cheered on SL Buddhists to kill mostly Hindu/Christian Tamils. A lot of Pakistanis here were very proud that their country supplied the heavy arms and ammunition that Srilankans used to carry out the attrocites on Tamil population..but now when the tables have turned and Muslims are at the receiving end of another set of Buddhists in Burma, its very bad and want every damn organization in the world to intervene.



Valek said:


> Bad mouth America and Americans every single day and complain when they do not come to your aid. This forum makes me laugh.



Perils of being a superpower...Damn if you do,Damn if you don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## OrionHunter

Icewolf said:


> 1. Where is UN and UNHRC?
> You're disgusting. Whether it's 20,000 or 80, Muslims were killed


Ice bhai! You've got me wrong! *I never condoned the killing of even a single Muslim!* (Or for that matter a Hindu, Sikh, Christian or anyone else). What I meant was that* reporting must be objective and confirmed. This report is neither.* Killing 20,000 is akin to a holocaust! You think the world would not have taken notice? You think the UNHRC would not have taken cognizance of this if the report was true? 

However, the UNHRC must inquire into the deaths of Muslims in Burma and and do whatever is necessary to quell the disturbances with the help of the Burmese government to avoid further bloodshed.


----------



## Developereo

harpoon said:


> Actually Indians like me are fascinated the shameless hypocracy shown by Pakistanis and Bangladeshis here. Bcs they were the same one who cheered on SL Buddhists to kill mostly Hindu/Christian Tamils. A lot of Pakistanis here were very proud that their country supplied the heavy arms and ammunition that Srilankans used to carry out the attrocites on Tamil population..but now when the tables have turned and Muslims are at the receiving end of another set of Buddhists in Burma, its very bad and want every damn organization in the world to intervene.



So now you are equating an anti-terrorism campaign in Sri lanka to the ethnic cleansing in Burma?

The Sri Lankan government was fighting LTTE terrorists and the Indian government claims to be one of the foremost supporters of Sri Lanka in fighting the LTTE.

If you're going to complain about the Sri Lanka situation, better start in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

Developereo said:


> So now you are equating an anti-terrorism campaign in Sri lanka to the ethnic cleansing in Burma?



How anti terrorism campaign justify shelling of civilian areas?

Anyways I remember many Pakistani/Bangladeshi posters here calling on SL to deport all Tamils to India and Tamils have lived in SL for a longer period that Rohingayas in Burma.



Developereo said:


> The Sri Lankan government was fighting LTTE terrorists and the Indian government claims to be one of the foremost supporters of Sri Lanka in fighting the LTTE.
> 
> If you're going to complain about the Sri Lanka situation, better start in Delhi.



LTTE sprang out of the same problems that Rohingyas are facing in Burma..India only acted as the catalyst.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

20,000...?

The last toll was 82 and it included Budhists killed by Muslims too...


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Developereo said:


> *What's fascinating is the predictable reaction of the Indians.*



Why wouldn't it be for the dishonest Pakistani elite 



> Whenever Muslims get killed around the world, these Indians celebrate and defend the killers.



Er.....did even single Indian poster support Burmanese military action?



> Beyond the human compassion, one might have thought they might express solidarity with Rohingyas because they are ethnic Bengalis, but the Indian hatred for Muslims overshadows any ethnic links.



The obvious crocodile tears and projecting India as an enemy of Muslims 





Seriously! people need to stop exxagerating numbers, as trivializes the issue.

its like cry wolf story, when really such a large massacre occurs, no one will believe you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

harpoon said:


> Actually Indians like me are fascinated the shameless hypocracy shown by Pakistanis and Bangladeshis here. Bcs they were the same one who cheered on SL Buddhists to kill mostly Hindu/Christian Tamils. A lot of Pakistanis here were very proud that their country supplied the heavy arms and ammunition that Srilankans used to carry out the attrocites on Tamil population..but now when the tables have turned and Muslims are at the receiving end of another set of Buddhists in Burma, its very bad and want every damn organization in the world to intervene.
> 
> 
> 
> Perils of being a superpower...Damn if you do,Damn if you don't.



You hit the nail on its head!!


----------



## IND151

RIP to dead


----------



## Bhairava

Developereo said:


> So now you are equating an anti-terrorism campaign in Sri lanka to the ethnic cleansing in Burma?
> 
> \.



To the Burmese the Rohingyas are terrorists and its their internal matter just like the Tamils were terrorists to the Lankans and it was their "internal" matter.

But then hypocrisy is your middle name and hence no surprise.

Moreover courtesy the Burmese, we realize once again, how meaningless, hollow the word "Ummah" is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## harpoon

Bhairava said:


> To the Burmese the Rohingyas are terrorists and its their internal matter just like the Tamils were terrorists to the Lankans and it was their "internal" matter.
> 
> But then hypocrisy is your middle name and hence no surprise.
> 
> *Moreover courtesy the Burmese, we realize once again, how meaningless, hollow the word "Ummah" is*.



When it was relevant in the first place? Through out the history Muslims killed more Muslims than whatever infidels managed to do to them.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Developereo said:


> What's fascinating is the predictable reaction of the Indians.
> 
> Whenever Muslims get killed around the world, these Indians celebrate and defend the killers. Beyond the human compassion, one might have thought they might express solidarity with Rohingyas because they are ethnic Bengalis, but the Indian hatred for Muslims overshadows any ethnic links.
> 
> As for the media, the most glaring absence is of Al Jazeera. They have sold out so utterly in order to chase Western audiences, that they parrot the Western media agenda letter for letter. If the Western media doesn't care, neither will Al Jazeera. The organization which started out proclaiming itself as "the alternative view" has degenerated into a parrot. Alternative American news sites offer more diversity of opinion than does Al Jazeera.



Cut the shi* out . I don't see any Indian member here giving an anti-muslim opinion except for one perhaps who I will not name .

The only question Indians are asking is this , why are no muslim countries particularly Bangladesh the immediate neighbor intervening ? 

Why request international intervention when the same members on this forum oppose it vehemently elsewhere ? If anyone intervenes we will here constant cribbing about it later which will continue for years ?

also why exaggerate the numbers like this ?

The very least almost all Indian members have done here is condemn the atrocities and have hoped that they would stop. India is already home to many Rohnigya refugees and the link was given in a previous post regarding that .

That is far more than what Pakistanis were doing when Sri Lankan army was butchering Tamil civilians( Hindus and Christians) along with LTTE in Lanka in tens of thousands of numbers .We all remember how Pakistanis were cheering for the Lankans with no regard for a common hindu's life , in fact they were showing pride in the fact that Pakistan had sold the Lankans heavy weapons which were being used to carry out the massacre . A little introspection would go long way before pointing fingers .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

harpoon said:


> When it was relevant in the first place? Through out the history Muslims killed more Muslims than whatever infidels managed to do to them.



They have no problems as long as muslims kill muslims and muslim kills other religion people(especially pakistanis), but other should not kill even one muslims and we can name hypocrism written over their forehead...
The killing is bad, but where did one get the list of 20000? Pure utter BS!!
Burma is a new democracy, and it will have problems, and china and india will protect myanmar to great extent...
Will pakistanis ask china to desert Burma? Even if it asks china wont leave burma...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Developereo said:


> So now you are equating an anti-terrorism campaign in Sri lanka to the ethnic cleansing in Burma?
> 
> The Sri Lankan government was fighting LTTE terrorists and the Indian government claims to be one of the foremost supporters of Sri Lanka in fighting the LTTE.
> 
> If you're going to complain about the Sri Lanka situation, better start in Delhi.



No need to act so naïve think tank . We know you are not dumb . You know as well as any one else that in the garb of finishing LTTE (which we supported SL for) Sri Lanka ended up killing thousand of innocent civilans as well and many times on purpose , not due to collateral damage . These facts have been well documented and reported. Now that your hypocrisy has been exposed , no need to act dumb . I have been here long enough to know you are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

nick_indian said:


> Cut the shi* out . I don't see any Indian member here giving an anti-muslim opinion except for one perhaps who I will not name .
> 
> The only question Indians are asking is this , why are no muslim countries particularly Bangladesh the immediate neighbor intervening ?
> 
> Why request international intervention when the same members on this forum oppose it vehemently elsewhere ? If anyone intervenes we will here constant cribbing about it later which will continue for years ?
> 
> also why exaggerate the numbers like this ?
> 
> The very least almost all Indian members have done here is condemn the atrocities and have hoped that they would stop. India is already home to many Rohnigya refugees and the link was given in a previous post regarding that .
> 
> That is far more than what Pakistanis were doing when Sri Lankan army was butchering Tamil civilians( Hindus and Christians) along with LTTE in Lanka in tens of thousands of numbers .We all remember how Pakistanis were cheering for the Lankans with no regard for a common hindu's life , in fact they were showing pride in the fact that Pakistan had sold the Lankans heavy weapons which were being used to carry out the massacre . A little introspection would go long way before pointing fingers .



leave it mate... HYPOCRICY is their middle name...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sergi

TruthSeeker said:


> So, why doesn't al Jeezera make it a big deal?? And the IOC? Don't belly ache about the USA intervening here and not there.
> The USA can't solve all of the Muslim world's problems. The Muslims of the world create so much violence that no one can police it all. *Why doesn't Pakistan stand up for Myanmar's Muslims?* Pakistan is a regional power, after all. Pakistan is perfectly capable of intervening if it cared about the plight of it's fellow Muslims.



Pak should not as other countries with Budhist population might take the otherside
. As it will be intervention in other country. And it will disturb already not so good conditions. 
New if true - no innocent people should get hurt for anything. There must be some sort of conflict. 
Hope everything get in order soon.


----------



## amidamaru

burma has freed many political prisoners, they have had democratic elections.. they are trying to solidify peace and unity in the country.... they have taken step forwards, i think you should be ashamed.. you bash america for putting sanctions on countries who commit such acts, now you bash america when they lift sanctions on a country with SUPPOSED ACTS.... WHERE IS THE PROOF??

pakistani and blangladeshis etc should all look at ur own human rights records.... you should blame ur own screwed up mentality since that is the cause for all this kind of crap

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhairava

Valek said:


> Bad mouth America and Americans every single day and complain when they do not come to your aid. This forum makes me laugh.



When they try to come to your aid as in Syria, that will be dubbed "American neo-con imperialist zionist policies to invade a Muslim country".

Where they are in majority they do not want America interfering in their killings, but where they are in minority and are at the short end of the stick they want America to come to their aid.



Banglar Lathial said:


> Only when all of their own cities are nuked would they cease their madness.



Mate come down to reality - how many nukes Islamic countries have and how many nukes non-Islamic countries have ? Ever thought about it ? 




Banglar Lathial said:


> . Once the USA is 'taken care of', the entire kafir world would be sent a 'chilling message'.



Again - about 50,000 nukes,ICBMs,SLBMs in non-Islamic kafir world vs about just 100 odd nukes in Islamic world. 

It's not even a contest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Banglar Lathial said:


> All these are Western institutions you are talking about? There is nothing surprising about Western hypocrisy, idiocy, shameless murderous criminality. Western history and western current actions only show that hypocrisy, murder, unspeakable acts against defenseless people is the norm for the West. Only when all of their own cities are nuked would they cease their madness.
> 
> That is why the world needs to denuclearize the West and 'gas' them till their murderous tendencies are brought to a 'screeching' halt. United Nations has been a worthless organization. One fine example of that is the lack of action against USA, UK and their partners in crime for their immoral, mindless, murderous, criminal, atrocious invasion of Iraq.
> 
> It is a quandary as to why China, Russia and similar nations have not ditched the so called 'United Nations' and sent it to the dustbins of history in much the same way as the "League of Nations" were. Muslims should have (but are way too fragmented, and in many cases, way too ignorant to) deployed many millions of 'volunteers' to contain the 'drug trade' in Mexico and USA, and used this as a facade to carve out a niche in certain regions of the USA to inflict massive 'pain' on those criminal terrorists and turn the tables on them. One important factor that must not be ignored is that Muslims must ditch all links with US dollar, whether it be in the form of foreign exchange reserves held in US $ or be it in the form of Gulf Arab countries pricing and selling their valuable hydrocarbons in exchange for paper bills printed by American criminals. At the same time, important chokepoints like the Suez Canal, Straits of Hormuz, Straits of Malacca, Straits of Gibraltar should be provided enough 'attention' (including, in the form of deployment of attack submarines, frigates and destroyers loaded with Anti ship missiles and air defense systems) by the same Muslims to attain their goals.
> 
> It is the fault of the Muslims alone that Muslims have no unity to speak of in military, political, social or economic terms. Once the USA is 'taken care of', the entire kafir world would be sent a 'chilling message'.



Another one of the now very common 'nuke kaffirs' post on defence.pk . I would like Developoreo to comment on posts like these which he and his like conveniently ignore .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

OrionHunter said:


> *Question No 1* - Where is the OIC (Organization Of Islamic Cooperation)?
> *Answer *- Poodle faking, as always.
> 
> *Question No 2* - Where is the so called 'Muslim Ummah'?
> *Answer* - they're busy fighting their own internal conflicts.
> 
> *Question No 3* - Where is the link to the OPs outrageous claim that 20,000 Muslims have been killed?
> *Answer* - There's none because it's a bundle of lies! Not more than 80 have been killed so far. Check it out here
> 
> *Question No 4* - Why do some posters here love to exaggerate Muslim killings in other countries?
> *Answer *- It's a persecution complex of some who love to continue living in self sympathy.


 
Agreed. Reminds me of the pakistani terrorist in mumbai who called media and claimed 30,000 muslims were killed in Gujarat riots (actual no less than 700), then he dissed the hindu kaffirs of india, then he cried a river for India's muslims, then he went our and shot up abt 50 Indian Muslims dead.

Orionhunter, their behaviour is indeed a stereotype. I think the example I gave covers almost all the points you raised too.

So BD won't take any refugees, Pakistan will not take back stranded pakistanis in BD living in camps, OIC will not be bothered, tens of thousands are dying in syria, pakistan, afghanistan etc at the hands of muslims, and these gentlemen are busy making up unsubstantiated terrorist propaganda and threatening to nuke the kaffirs!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SQ8

fateh71 said:


> Agreed. Reminds me of the pakistani terrorist in mumbai who called media and claimed 30,000 muslims were killed in Gujarat riots (actual no less than 700), then he dissed the hindu kaffirs of india, then he cried a river for India's muslims, then he went our and shot up abt 50 Indian Muslims dead.
> 
> Orionhunter, their behaviour is indeed a stereotype. I think the example I gave covers almost all the points you raised too.
> 
> So BD won't take any refugees,* Pakistan will not take back stranded pakistanis in BD living in camps, OIC will not be bothered, tens of thousands are dying in syria, pakistan, afghanistan etc at the hands of muslims, and these gentlemen are busy making up unsubstantiated terrorist propaganda and threatening to nuke the kaffirs!!!*



Calm down.. lets not drag this into a flame fight


----------



## Black Widow

*Why Muslim death is always exaggerated??? 
The death in Gujrat was 900+ and ppl exaggerated it to 5000
The BD rape/murder was exaggerated to 3 million
Now this figure is 10,000...


Can some one tell me why Muslim does it?? Can't they follow the real data??? *


PS: I am not against Islam, and I am not justifying death of Muslim.For me even one life is important. I am just saying that ppl should not exaggerate the numbers, No false propaganda. I will tell you one story of Muzaffarpur Bihar

I was in middle school, Ayodhya issue was in air, one day some one spread rumor that Hindu captured 10 Muslims and killed them. Riot started and many ppl affected, Later it was found that it was mere rumor...

So please stop spreading mis-information.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Okay, here are some of the reasons why the Government of Bangladesh refused entry to them:



> The Myanmar government has conveyed its anxiety to the Bangladesh mission there that the Jamaat-e-Islami had been helping the Rohingya groups in Bangladesh with arms to incite sectarian clashes in Myanmar.
> 
> Foreign Minister Dipu Moni said this in a statement in parliament yesterday.
> 
> &#8220;For the sake of its national security, Bangladesh will not allow any more Rohingya in,&#8221; she said.
> 
> Referring to appeals from different human rights bodies and non-government organisations to allow the Rohingyas to enter Bangladesh, Dipu Moni said Dhaka was not a party to the 1951 Refugee Convention or its 1967 Protocol.
> 
> &#8220;Therefore, under no convention or protocol are we obliged to shelter the Rohingyas.
> 
> &#8220;Although we are not bound by any international laws, considering our experience of the 1971 [Liberation War], we have been sheltering the Rohingyas on humanitarian grounds," she told the House.


http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=238432

Okay now, technically Rohingyas are not refugees according to the definitions of international covenant on the matter. In order to qualify as a refugee, one must face state persecution. And since there is no evidence of state persecution now, they do not qualify as refugees and cannot seek sanctuary in another country. 

But however, humane behavior is not dictated by international standards alone. Even though Bangladesh (including India back in 71) is not a member of the 1951 Refugee Convention or its 1967 protocol, Bangladesh should be obliged by customary international law and maintain certain principles in the case of people fleeing for their lives. 

Now funnily, as far as "protocols" are concerned - may I ask Bangladesh Foreign Minister Dipu Moni as to under what "protocol" was a Bangladesh citizen handed over to the FBI?
The Daily Star Web Edition Vol. 5 Num 674

There was no "protocol" dictating as such. 

We know of no official agreement between India and Bangladesh when the latter handed over several ULFA agents to the former last year. 

It is premature to say that just because there are no agreements, there is an absence of compassion. Sure, our border agency and coast guard gave them food and fuel to the rejected Rohingyas. But how is that anything close to security? Their lies are at risk. 

How can Bangladesh's Foreign Minister take such a course of action? It is not even logical. 

It is Bangladesh that should mobilize diplomatic forces directly at Myanmar, for which there aren't any signs of yet. However, the Foreign Minister on her part by refusing the Rohingyas have given the wrong signal to the Burmese. 

Ultimately, it would leave them at the mercy of the majority and choosing between the demons and the deep sea. 

As far as resources to take care of the refugees go, yes it is an issue. But the UNHCR did offer a $33 million aid package last year. The same government rejected it:


> Recently, Bangladeshi authorities rejected a $33 million aid package from the United Nations intended for Cox&#8217;s Bazar, one of the most impoverished districts in the country, and where the majority of Rohingya refugees live. The UN program was designed to help reverse the annual three precent economic decline, a decline that Minister Razzaque blames on the Rohingya refugees. Other Bangladesh authorities say that the aid package was rejected because it might encourage other Rohingya currently living in Burma to flee to Bangladesh. This is appalling.


http://reliefweb.int/node/424305

So where does this leave us?

According to many here, they are simply trolling at Jamaat-i-Islami. And I believe it makes sense in light of all the reasoning. 
Jamaat strongly protests Dipu Moni?s statement in parliament regarding ?Jamaat link? to Rohingya

The UN, HRW, and the US have urged Bangladesh to take them in. 
AFP: US urges Bangladesh not to send back Myanmar refugees

But this government seems to be more concerned about politics to "ban" a particular party other than working to address the issue. 

The OIC is just 'concerned'. And that's all they can do. 

I know, many folks here bad mouth Jamaat because it is more "Muslimish" and cheer-lead Awami League because it is more "secular", and that would be a bitter pill for them to swallow in case the latter collapse like a house of cards. 

I mean Christ, the shame!! SHAME!!!


----------



## azbaroj

harpoon said:


> Actually Indians like me are fascinated the shameless hypocracy shown by Pakistanis and Bangladeshis here. Bcs they were the same one who cheered on SL Buddhists to kill mostly Hindu/Christian Tamils. A lot of Pakistanis here were very proud that their country supplied the heavy arms and ammunition that Srilankans used to carry out the attrocites on Tamil population..but now when the tables have turned and Muslims are at the receiving end of another set of Buddhists in Burma, its very bad and want every damn organization in the world to intervene.
> .


Why Indians betray with Tamil peoples & also fight against them when Srilankan Army were killing Tamils ? Is not it an Indian Hypocrisy ? Had any Bangladeshi or Pakistani joined with Srilankans to kill Tamils .


----------



## Developereo

harpoon said:


> How anti terrorism campaign justify shelling of civilian areas?



What Pakistani or Bangladeshi was defending the killing of Tamil civilians? Proof please.



harpoon said:


> Anyways I remember many Pakistani/Bangladeshi posters here calling on SL to deport all Tamils to India and Tamils have lived in SL for a longer period that Rohingayas in Burma.



If so, they were wrong. Is that your guys' justification for defending the Burmese atrocities?



harpoon said:


> LTTE sprang out of the same problems that Rohingyas are facing in Burma..India only acted as the catalyst.



Precisely. When civilian atrocities are ignored, the terrorists take over the cause.

All the more reason to hold the Burmese authorities responsible so the situation doesn't escalate.



Syama Ayas said:


> Why wouldn't it be for the dishonest Pakistani elite



What's dishonest about pointing out the predictable anti-Muslim stance of so many Indian posters on this forum?



Syama Ayas said:


> Er.....did even single Indian poster support Burmanese military action?



Plenty.

There are several threads on this topic. Feel free to browse where Indians dismiss the Rohingya as criminals/terrorists/liars who deserve what's happening to them.



Syama Ayas said:


> The obvious crocodile tears and projecting India as an enemy of Muslims



I didn't make any statement about India as a country. I highlighted the predictable anti-Muslim stance of various Indian posters on this forum.



Syama Ayas said:


> Seriously! people need to stop exxagerating numbers, as trivializes the issue.
> 
> its like cry wolf story, when really such a large massacre occurs, no one will believe you.



That part I agree with.

20,000 seems too high and 80 seems too low. Independent reports are needed.



Bhairava said:


> To the Burmese the Rohingyas are terrorists and its their internal matter just like the Tamils were terrorists to the Lankans and it was their "internal" matter.



No. "Tamils" in Sri Lanka were not terrorists; the LTTE was a terrorist organization.

The label "terrorist" is applied by all repressive governments to justify their actions. Until there is evidence to justify such a label, the government's actions are criminal.

Especially against the civilian community as a whole as the Burmese are doing.



Bhairava said:


> But then hypocrisy is your middle name and hence no surprise.



You guys are dreaming up "hypocrisy" where there is none. We have always condemned wholesale punishment of civilians.

It's only you who is defending this behavior by labeling all Rohingyas as "terrorists".



Bhairava said:


> Moreover courtesy the Burmese, we realize once again, how meaningless, hollow the word "Ummah" is.



Spare us the "ummah" speeches.

Are you saying your compassion for someone is conditional upon how the "ummah" behaves? Are you incapable of making your own decisions?



nick_indian said:


> Cut the shi* out . I don't see any Indian member here giving an anti-muslim opinion



Browse the threads. It's over and over. Dismissing it all as terrorism, victimhood, etc.



nick_indian said:


> The only question Indians are asking is this , why are no muslim countries particularly Bangladesh the immediate neighbor intervening ?



Because legitimate intervention requires international authorization as a prerequisite, *after facts are independently established*. That is the question: why is the international community so silent on this issue, especially when Suu Kyi has been in the spotlight just now?



nick_indian said:


> Why request international intervention when the same members on this forum oppose it vehemently elsewhere ? If anyone intervenes we will here constant cribbing about it later which will continue for years ?



Talk of intervention is premature. What is needed is a stop to the killing and an independent investigation.



nick_indian said:


> That is far more than what Pakistanis were doing when Sri Lankan army was butchering Tamil civilians( Hindus and Christians) along with LTTE in Lanka in tens of thousands of numbers .We all remember how Pakistanis were cheering for the Lankans with no regard for a common hindu's life , in fact they were showing pride in the fact that Pakistan had sold the Lankans heavy weapons which were being used to carry out the massacre . A little introspection would go long way before pointing fingers .



To quote you guys, "stop the false victimhood". See how is feels?



nick_indian said:


> No need to act so naïve think tank . We know you are not dumb . You know as well as any one else that in the garb of finishing LTTE (which we supported SL for) Sri Lanka ended up killing thousand of innocent civilans as well and many times on purpose , not due to collateral damage . These facts have been well documented and reported. Now that your hypocrisy has been exposed , no need to act dumb . I have been here long enough to know you are not.



This thread is not about Sri Lanka. No reasonable person would defend the killing of civilians under the guise of fighting terror.


----------



## KS

azbaroj said:


> Had any Bangladeshi or Pakistani joined with Srilankans to kill Tamils .



Are you new to this forum ?


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Developereo said:


> There are several threads on this topic. Feel free to browse where Indians dismiss the Rohingya as criminals/terrorists/liars who deserve what's happening to them.
> .



Fine, i"ll give it look


----------



## Zabaniyah

Guys, why are we bringing in Sri Lanka's civil war? 

It was finished, with the LTTE crushed. By happy. If not, go eat your heart out  It has nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## asad71

The genocide that the Arkanese Muslims have been facing at the hands of the Burman Buddhists - lately aided by the Rakhines, since the Japanese occupation in WW II, may not have a parallel in modern history.


----------



## aakash_2410

kalu_miah said:


> They are local in Arakan, way before Rakhine buddhists moved there from Yunan, China. Educate yourself, before you open your mouth. And there are 30 million Bengali Muslims in all of West Bengal and other neighbor states, you are adding another 20 million and calling all of them illegal? I think India wants to take away their citizenship and then start ethnic cleansing, there can be no other explanation for this constant propaganda. There are no illegal migrants from Bangladesh,* they your Bengali Muslims, deal with them* and don't whine about them, if you don't like Muslims, because you are an Islamophobe and running your constant Hindutva (Hindu Nationalist) propaganda to dehumanize Muslims in India.



Even if they are 'our' Bengali Muslims, another country was created for Bengali Muslims, called Bangladesh!


----------



## asad71

Yes, that's right BD is a nation of Bengalee Muslims primarily where 4% Nomo-Shudro/Kayostho and 4% others live happily. Arakan is geographically, historically, economically, culturally a part of BD , not Burma which is 3.50 days away by steamer journey.


----------



## harpoon

Developereo said:


> What Pakistani or Bangladeshi was defending the killing of Tamil civilians? Proof please.



Sorry I don't have good search skills...but I find this gem from one of your compatriots justifying atrocities on SL Tamil population



LeGenD said:


> To defeat a rebellion, one has to address its root causes. Those civilians were guilty of rebelling against the state and were the main source of manpower for LTTE.
> 
> The main reason of failure of US (in Afghanistan), Pakistan, and India against separatist movements/rebels is that we are too soft to contain them.







Developereo said:


> If so, they were wrong. Is that your guys' justification for defending the Burmese atrocities?



Who defended this atrocities.




Developereo said:


> Precisely. When civilian atrocities are ignored, the terrorists take over the cause.
> 
> All the more reason to hold the Burmese authorities responsible so the situation doesn't escalate.



I agree but in this case people are making a mountain out of a mole . Only some 80 deaths are reported so far. Thats less than the deaths reported every Sunday on the troubled Nigerian Northern Regions in clashes b/n Muslims & Christians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maler

kalu_miah said:


> These Indian Hindu's now control Bangladesh using their agent Hasina, leading Awami League political party that was created by India in 1950's to break Pakistan, using Mujib, Hasina's father.
> 
> We Bangladeshi's cry, because our country has been hijacked by Hindu Indians using their agent and doing all kinds of anti-national and anti-muslim act like this one, which is opposed by majority public opinion. And then these Indians come here to tell us that it is our fault, yes Bangladesh is too stupid and poor to see through sneaky Indians, but slowly the public is waking up.
> 
> Hopefully in Dec. 2013 election, we will be able to send these Indian agents back to India, otherwise there will be civil war in Bangladesh, if the Indian agents try to steal the election with India's help again.


 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kalu Miah, stop repeating this evil hindu/bharti and BAL Indian agent rant in every thread. You can't even debate rationally in a single thread without evil hindu rant. Grow some balls and your hate mongering & spewing venom against against India will take no where!!!!!!

Why don't you accept, you don't have balls. Do you even know the meaning of civil war. A ball less person enjoying every facility, you are taking about civil war in Bangladesh. Stop mis-leading innocent Bangla people and them live with peace and improve their lifes. You are only mentally ret*** jamati.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Farooq

TruthSeeker said:


> The USA can't solve all of the Muslim world's problems.


 
It sure as hell creates them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maler

I read in many threads on PDF, where people like Kallu M spiting hate against Rohingyas and blaming them for every crime committed by banglas (no insult intended) in middle east on Rohingyas. Also, claiming that Rohingyas are robing bengladeshis from job opportunities around chittigong area in Bangladesh. But now, all of a sudden overwhelming and spilling wave of love and effection for them!!!!!
Height of hypocrisy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## harpoon

Maler said:


> I read in many threads on PDF, where people like Kallu M spiting hate against Rohingyas and blaming them for every crime committed by banglas (no insult intended) in middle east on Rohingyas. Also, claiming that Rohingyas are robing bengladeshis from job opportunities around chittigong area in Bangladesh. But now, all of a sudden overwhelming and spilling wave of love and effection for them!!!!!
> Height of hypocrisy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



True ..I also read many BD posters saying the BDs that indulge in crimes in Gulf countries are Rohingyas on BD passport and not Bangladeshis.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Maler said:


> I read in many threads on PDF, where people like Kallu M spiting hate against Rohingyas and blaming them for every crime committed by banglas (no insult intended) in middle east on Rohingyas. Also, claiming that Rohingyas are robing bengladeshis from job opportunities around chittigong area in Bangladesh. But now, all of a sudden overwhelming and spilling wave of love and effection for them!!!!!
> Height of hypocrisy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Calm down. 

It is true that some Rohingyas managed to get forged BD passports and go to Saudi Arabia and they did cause some trouble. But that is of little consequence since laborers aren't in high demand at the moment and in the future. Now, young professionals and graduates are in great demand over there. 

And yes, taking care of the Rohingya refugees is a burden on the economy of Cox's Bazar. It is urgent that Bangladesh government work toward the issue. The decisions of the foreign minister is regrettable to say the least.


----------



## kalu_miah

Maler said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Kalu Miah, stop repeating this evil hindu/bharti and BAL Indian agent rant in every thread. You can't even debate rationally in a single thread without evil hindu rant. Grow some balls and your hate mongering & spewing venom against against India will take no where!!!!!!
> 
> Why don't you accept, you don't have balls. Do you even know the meaning of civil war. A ball less person enjoying every facility, you are taking about civil war in Bangladesh. Stop mis-leading innocent Bangla people and them live with peace and improve their lifes. You are only mentally ret*** jamati.



Truth hurts doesn't it.I just tell it like it is, and then I have to become a "jamati" for that, in the eyes of hate-mongers, its quite expected and natural.



Maler said:


> I read in many threads on PDF, where people like Kallu M spiting hate against Rohingyas and blaming them for every crime committed by banglas (no insult intended) in middle east on Rohingyas. Also, claiming that Rohingyas are robing bengladeshis from job opportunities around chittigong area in Bangladesh. But now, all of a sudden overwhelming and spilling wave of love and effection for them!!!!!
> Height of hypocrisy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That is stating facts about problems in KSA, but I did not mention about job's in Chittagong, that could be someone else, my comment for that was that they are selfish for thinking like that, and we should take better care of our Rohingya refugees. Get your facts straight before making personal attacks and using foul language, it shows lack of good sense.

As for the 20,000 figure, I don't know where the original poster got that, but I am sure its not 100 or 200, my guess is that its anywhere between 500-2000. They are killing and removing all evidence. No one can see or record what is going on in that black box.


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Stealth said:


> More than 20,000 Muslims are killed this month in Burma (Mayanmar) by police, army and Buddhist extremists.Now whr is f***** *UN????*
> 
> Whr is America????
> Whr is media????



Cambodian people had similar questions from 1975-1978.
Ironically, supipower China poured money and weapons to the genocidal regime Pol Pot - a China's all-weather ally, while Uncle Sam held the seat for Pol Pot in our glorious UN until 1993, although Vietnam spank Pol Pot and kicked him out Cambodia early 1979.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> Cambodian people had similar questions from 1975-1978.
> Ironically, supipower China poured money and weapons to the genocidal regime Pol Pot - a China's all-weather ally, while Uncle Sam held the seat for Pol Pot in our glorious UN until 1993, although Vietnam spank Pol Pot and kicked him out Cambodia early 1979.



Thank you Battle of Bach Dang River, we know Vietnam is a great nation with a big heart and it would never support killing, oppression and ethnic cleansing. Removing the genocidal Pol Pot was a great service to mankind and humanity should be thankful to the great nation of Vietnam for this. Greatness comes from doing the right thing for humanity, regardless of short term personal or national interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

Regardless of the truth about reported numbers, the attitude of bhartis and their language reflects hollowness of their chracter and intelect level. well what do you expect from animals who kill their own children, world's biggest child murdering nation. If they are so insensitive towards their own hindu flesh and blood joking about murder of other religions must come naturally to them..................Kudos bhartis you live up to our expectations.............


----------



## A1Kaid

It's that illegal child nation called Bangladesh that should take the initiative after all they are the ones directly involved in that region. Though those people asking "Where is America", you people ought to be smacked shameless peasants you sound like beggars.


----------



## Hulk

Thorough Pro said:


> Regardless of the truth about reported numbers, the attitude of bhartis and their language reflects hollowness of their chracter and intelect level. well what do you expect from animals who kill their own children, world's biggest child murdering nation. If they are so insensitive towards their own hindu flesh and blood joking about murder of other religions must come naturally to them..................Kudos bhartis you live up to our expectations.............


 
are you attending zaid hamid school of bharati education.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf

This terrible...
The Rohingya minority needs the world protection. 
Killing of Muslim in Myanmar must be stopped immediately,
powerfull islamic countries like iran , turkey and indonesia must put pressure on Government of Myanmar .

abna.ir/data.asp?lang=1&Id=329229

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

Zabaniya said:


> From 3 million to 30 million? Christ!




Actually he mean to say 30 Lakhs, Its confusing for India to understand Millon and Bill, I also use to confuse sometime....

@Topic: We have seen in Past Muslims using false propaganda and exagarating figures. No doubt some thing Bad is happening in Burma, but 20,000 in few months is very huge figure. If 20,000 ppl die in few week it will be big news,....


----------



## Zabaniyah

Black Widow said:


> Actually he mean to say 30 Lakhs, Its confusing for India to understand Millon and Bill, I also use to confuse sometime....
> 
> @Topic: We have seen in Past Muslims using false propaganda and exagarating figures. No doubt some thing Bad is happening in Burma, but 20,000 in few months is very huge figure. If 20,000 ppl die in few week it will be big news,....



Okis...my bad. 

I agree, these figures are exaggerated. But then, they do not allow foreign media to access the region. Although, it is difficult to hide a genocide. 

It's hard to say what's exactly going on over there. The Rohingyas who came running here seemed terrified. Also, a lot of unverifiable information flying around. 

I wish someone send some recon over there


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Where are the "RIP's" by our usual human rights champions ???



Stealth said:


> More than 20,000 Muslims are killed this month in Burma (Mayanmar) by police, army and Buddhist extremists.Now whr is f***** *UN????*
> 
> Whr is America????
> Whr is media????



They don't care, only Israelis and Westerners are human. When will you understand this?


----------



## Yeti

20,000 dead  dont know where you guys get these figures from


----------



## Hindustani

Whatever the number I'm sure civilians were also affected. RIP


----------



## asad71

essingml.document&url=https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui%3D2%26ik%3D53957e7e99%26view%3Datt%26th%3D1388f494e4b2ba7a%26attid%3D0.1%26disp%3Dsafe%26zw&sig=AHIEtbSMWYwk1Sj3OFDmo5fxwbAxvYl7mg


----------



## Arabian Legend

nobody has accused those innocent people of being terrorists yet


----------



## oFFbEAT

Icewolf said:


> 1. Where is UN and UNHRC?
> 
> 2. What Muslim Ummah? There is none.
> 
> 3. You're disgusting. Whether it's 20,000 or 80, Muslims were killed
> 
> 4. *And magically, you know it's exxagerated.*



*It's not MAGIC, It's LOGIC......since we have proof (links) of the actual no. of people 'killed' BUT you didn't provide any proof......so the logical conclusion is that you are exaggerating.......*


The official death toll so far is more or less 80 including Buddhists.....
http://dawn.com/2012/06/21/more-than-80-dead-in-myanmar-unrest/


----------



## PteX

Why is it always the US? The world powers? How about Muslim nations go do something to save their fellow Muslims instead of just using and abusing them for their own selfish reasons. 

Pakistan itself can more than easily take care of Burma and rescue these Muslims if they desired to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oFFbEAT

PteX said:


> Why is it always the US? The world powers? How about Muslim nations go do something to save their fellow Muslims instead of just using and abusing them for their own selfish reasons.
> 
> *Pakistan itself can more than easily take care of Burma and rescue these Muslims if they desired to.*



*If any country 'touches' Burma.......China will smoke their a**....*


----------



## regular

oFFbEAT said:


> *If any country 'touches' Burma.......China will smoke their a**....*


Anybody tries to rescue the innocent pplz of Afghanistan or Iraq USA will gonna smoke their @$$z.........


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Developereo said:


> What's fascinating is the predictable reaction of the Indians.
> 
> Whenever Muslims get killed around the world, these Indians celebrate and defend the killers. Beyond the human compassion, one might have thought they might express solidarity with Rohingyas because they are ethnic Bengalis, but the Indian hatred for Muslims overshadows any ethnic links.
> 
> As for the media, the most glaring absence is of Al Jazeera. They have sold out so utterly in order to chase Western audiences, that they parrot the Western media agenda letter for letter. If the Western media doesn't care, neither will Al Jazeera. The organization which started out proclaiming itself as "the alternative view" has degenerated into a parrot. Alternative American news sites offer more diversity of opinion than does Al Jazeera.



You are right. Reactions and mentality of Indians is very much evident in this topic and then they expect respect by throwing cheap sarcasm on dead ones ..pathetic


----------



## oFFbEAT

regular said:


> Anybody tries to rescue the innocent pplz of Afghanistan or Iraq USA will gonna smoke their @$$z.........



That's what we're saying too.....
Be it in Afghanistan, Iraq, Burma........India has no hand in these......so why blame India....we are not supporting the riot, we're just pointing out when you guys are exaggerating....
Your best friend *China* has more 'control' over Burma than India....why you guys are not blaming China for sitting out the matter????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

oFFbEAT said:


> That's what we're saying too.....
> Be it in Afghanistan, Iraq, Burma........India has no hand in these......so why blame India....we are not supporting the riot, we're just pointing out when you guys are exaggerating....
> Your best friend *China* has more 'control' over Burma than India....why you guys are not blaming China for sitting out the matter????


 
When muslims got killed in China same people who crying for muslims dnt even bother to comment

Because its all about their master China

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

What is the basis of the number 20000? Why are the mods allowing such blatant propaganda without any valid source?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

Till the Burmese open up their land to international journalists and UN investigators, the 20,000 number stands. *Hindutva Indians showing their true colors defending Burmese genocide and ethnic cleansing of Muslims, proving their extreme hatred for Muslims.*


----------



## OrionHunter

kalu_miah said:


> Till the Burmese open up their land to international journalists and UN investigators, the 20,000 number stands. *Hindutva Indians showing their true colors defending Burmese genocide and ethnic cleansing of Muslims, proving their extreme hatred for Muslims.*


*You're pathetic! No wonder big turds can't be flushed down the toilet however hard one tries!  *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kalu_miah

OrionHunter said:


> *You're pathetic! No wonder big turds can't be flushed down the toilet however hard one tries!  *



Calling me feces shows your "pathetic" mentality, because of which you support defending genocides and ethnic cleansing, when it is done on Muslims.


----------



## harpoon

kalu_miah said:


> Calling me feces shows your "pathetic" mentality, because of which you support defending genocides and ethnic cleansing, when it is done on Muslims.



and the same people justify it if is done on non-Muslims.


----------



## harpoon

kalu_miah said:


> Calling me feces shows your "pathetic" mentality, because of which you support defending genocides and ethnic cleansing, when it is done on Muslims.



and the same people justify it if is done on non-Muslims.


----------



## oFFbEAT

kalu_miah said:


> *Till the Burmese open up their land to international journalists and UN investigators, the 20,000 number stands.* Hindutva Indians showing their true colors defending Burmese genocide and ethnic cleansing of Muslims, proving their extreme hatred for Muslims.



We can say the same thing........If acc. to you, the Burmese are not opening up to international media, then *WHY* would we accept your 20,000 figure......

If, according to you, no-one is able to know what exactly is going on in Burma, then how come you guys know for sure that it's 'genocide'*????*

*Therefore acc. to your logic, you can't claim it's a 'massacre' until Burma 'opens up'......and if you do(like you're doing), we'll also claim that it's NOT, applying YOUR OWN logic.....
*

When you are debating about something, you need to show proofs in support of your logic/claims.....and since we're debating on the internet, the proofs can only be in the form of web links, which you're unable to provide in support of your claims....BUT we provided proofs in support of our claims......
*You're even using fake pics to support your claims....which in turn implies that your claims are fake......It's simple logic..*

Based on the information available *so far* from neutral sources....we see that a kind of ethnic clash is going on in Burma where both Muslims and Buddhists are dying, which is very unfortunate *BUT* it's NOT AT ALL like what you're claiming that ONLY Muslims are being killed by the authority.....


----------



## shivajithesavior

There is no point in believing the 20k thing .BBC pakistan spokesperson in the below listed show admitted that ;

Takrar on Express News [Muslim Killing in Myanmar]  22nd July 2012

Exaggeration is a ploy used by islamic parties to get votes


----------



## Srinivas

kalu_miah said:


> Till the Burmese open up their land to international journalists and UN investigators, the 20,000 number stands. *Hindutva Indians showing their true colors defending Burmese genocide and ethnic cleansing of Muslims, proving their extreme hatred for Muslims.*



 We sympathize people of Burma who are getting oppressed. Who told we are Muslim haters. We are the most tolerant people on the globe and we celebrate diversity unlike China who try to invade other cultures.
Indian stands for Unity in Diversity.
People like you have not even commented when China banned Muslim festivals and are killing Ugyirs. 

You treat Burmese as your allies against India why not tell them to stop this genocide 
 



kalu_miah said:


> Calling me feces shows your "pathetic" mentality, because of which you support defending genocides and ethnic cleansing, when it is done on Muslims.



Nobody supports genocides here you are getting it wrong here. Why are you trying to turn India against burmese muslims with your delusional posts. This won't work buddy.


----------



## truthseer

RIP! 
@Indians- Just disgusting, mates, just disgusting the trolling here


----------



## notsuperstitious

truthseer said:


> RIP!
> @Indians- Just disgusting, mates, just disgusting the trolling here



This is a thread based on unsubstantiated, not even reasonable, purely based on propaganda claims. Such threads on other topics get closed in a matter of minutes. Its obvious who is feeling the 'need' to troll. There are at least 7-8 other threads on the issue, even there kallu and idune brought in India at the very outset (somehow holding India responsible, but seriously what do you expect?) and only then some Indians commented.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseer

fateh71 said:


> This is a thread based on unsubstantiated, not even reasonable, purely based on propaganda claims. Such threads on other topics get closed in a matter of minutes. Its obvious who is feeling the 'need' to troll. There are at least 7-8 other threads on the issue, even there kallu and idune brought in India at the very outset (somehow holding India responsible, but seriously what do you expect?) and only then some Indians commented.


The number may not be right but the issue is the killing, not the numbers
On a side note, Bangladeshis could, you know, apply pressure on their government instead of posting here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight

truthseer said:


> The number may not be right but the issue is the killing, not the numbers
> On a side note, Bangladeshis could, you know, apply pressure on their government instead of posting here



fateh71 is a very obvious internet hindu, these hindus are the same who enjoy muslim killings all over the world whether it be drone attacks, gujrat massacre, kashmir genocide or burma muslim killings

question is that where the data is not manioulated but is it enough to deny the entire existance of an event by saying that its all propaganda and rubbish?



oFFbEAT said:


> We can say the same thing........If acc. to you, the Burmese are not opening up to international media, then *WHY* would we accept your 20,000 figure......
> 
> If, according to you, no-one is able to know what exactly is going on in Burma, then how come you guys know for sure that it's 'genocide'*????*
> 
> *Therefore acc. to your logic, you can't claim it's a 'massacre' until Burma 'opens up'......and if you do(like you're doing), we'll also claim that it's NOT, applying YOUR OWN logic.....
> *
> 
> When you are debating about something, you need to show proofs in support of your logic/claims.....and since we're debating on the internet, the proofs can only be in the form of web links, which you're unable to provide in support of your claims....BUT we provided proofs in support of our claims......
> *You're even using fake pics to support your claims....which in turn implies that your claims are fake......It's simple logic..*
> 
> Based on the information available *so far* from neutral sources....we see that a kind of ethnic clash is going on in Burma where both Muslims and Buddhists are dying, which is very unfortunate *BUT* it's NOT AT ALL like what you're claiming that ONLY Muslims are being killed by the authority.....



and where is the proof of your claim that the buddhists are dying too??

havent you already seen the graphic images of rohingya muslim killings?



AnnoyingOrange said:


> Bigger Quesition... Where is UMMAH????



its so sad to see the bigotted indian extremists a.k.a internet hindus speaking in such manner while there is a mass killing going on, UN doesnt represent hindus or christians, does it not represent all the human beings??, while burma is black listed as the most dangerous country but when it comes to muslims, UN is silent?


----------



## Bond

Stealth said:


> *More than 20,000 Muslims are killed this month in Burma *(Mayanmar) by police, army and Buddhist extremists.Now whr is f***** *UN????*
> 
> Whr is America????
> Whr is media????



Lol.. 9 pages of heap of crap on basis of just a bullshit propaganda....  and then they wonder why world does not take them seriously...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

truthseer said:


> The number may not be right but the issue is the killing, not the numbers
> On a side note, Bangladeshis could, you know, apply pressure on their government instead of posting here



The issue is already covered under other threads. This thread is specifically claiming 20,000 muslims have been killed. So far every indication is about 50 muslims have died, while even one person losing their life is an equally big crime, using these dead and stateless people to make fake political propaganda is really shameless.


----------



## idune

Iranian Supreme Leader:
*Silence against Myanmar Killings Proves the West's Human Right Lies*

Supreme Leader of Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei said the salvation of the Islamic Ummah depends on founding a civilization based on divine revelations, spirituality, and ethics.

The Ayatollah was speaking Saturday in a gathering of the reciters of the holy Ouran who were visiting the supreme leader on the occasion of the advent of the holy month of Ramazan.

Ayatollah Khamenei said the Islamic republic of Iran wants to create a civilization based on the spirituality taken from Quran and divine guidance.

The Ayatollah strongly criticized the western civilization and said this civilization is based on exploiting humans and materialism and is far from ethics.

The obvious manifestation of the false assertions of the West on ethics and human rights is its silence over killing of thousands of people in Myanmar, said the Ayatollah.

He added western civilization has brought nothing but corruption and exploitation of human beings wherever it has gone in the past centuries.

Dignity, prosperity, materialistic and spiritualistic progress, good morality and conquering the enemies all happen by practicing the Quranic teachings, concluded Ayatollah Khamenei.

Mojnews :: Silence against Myanmar Killings Proves the West's Human Right Lies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

idune said:


> Iranian Supreme Leader:
> *Silence against Myanmar Killings Proves the West's Human Right Lies*
> 
> Supreme Leader of Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei said the salvation of the Islamic Ummah depends on founding a civilization based on divine revelations, spirituality, and ethics.
> 
> The Ayatollah was speaking Saturday in a gathering of the reciters of the holy Ouran who were visiting the supreme leader on the occasion of the advent of the holy month of Ramazan.
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei said the Islamic republic of Iran wants to create a civilization based on the spirituality taken from Quran and divine guidance.
> 
> The Ayatollah strongly criticized the western civilization and said this civilization is based on exploiting humans and materialism and is far from ethics.
> 
> &#8220;The obvious manifestation of the false assertions of the West on ethics and human rights is its silence over killing of thousands of people in Myanmar,&#8221; said the Ayatollah.
> 
> He added western civilization has brought nothing but corruption and exploitation of human beings wherever it has gone in the past centuries.
> 
> &#8220;Dignity, prosperity, materialistic and spiritualistic progress, good morality and conquering the enemies all happen by practicing the Quranic teachings,&#8221; concluded Ayatollah Khamenei.
> 
> Mojnews :: Silence against Myanmar Killings Proves the West's Human Right Lies



BS, the west has put Burma under sanctions for decades (while asia has been doing business with burma happily) and only recently have tried to give concessions and tried to bring Burma in the mainstream . The violence there has come at a very unfortunate time for the west as they don't have enough leverage but OTOH they stand to lose the gains made with Burma govt and push them back to govts who don't care about human rights, and ayatollahs of the world also do not hold them responsible.

Ayatollah should worry about the Syrian case where actually 20,000 Muslims have been killed, even though by other Muslims so does not exactly boil the blood.


----------



## kalu_miah

Indians continue defending the indefensible - killings, genocide and ethnic cleansing. Pathetic people and "civilization".


----------



## Zabaniyah

truthseer said:


> The number may not be right but the issue is the killing, not the numbers
> *On a side note, Bangladeshis could, you know, apply pressure on their government instead of posting here*



What? About not allowing the recent influx of Rohingyas? 

We have. They didn't listen.

And just what on earth are you implying Bangladesh would do? Get in there and help them out? Yeah right!  

We will do according to the norms of International Law. But yes, denying the recent influx of Rohingyas is regrettable. 



idune said:


> Iranian Supreme Leader:
> *Silence against Myanmar Killings Proves the West's Human Right Lies*
> 
> Supreme Leader of Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei said the salvation of the Islamic Ummah depends on founding a civilization based on divine revelations, spirituality, and ethics.
> 
> The Ayatollah was speaking Saturday in a gathering of the reciters of the holy Ouran who were visiting the supreme leader on the occasion of the advent of the holy month of Ramazan.
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei said the Islamic republic of Iran wants to create a civilization based on the spirituality taken from Quran and divine guidance.
> 
> The Ayatollah strongly criticized the western civilization and said this civilization is based on exploiting humans and materialism and is far from ethics.
> 
> &#8220;The obvious manifestation of the false assertions of the West on ethics and human rights is its silence over killing of thousands of people in Myanmar,&#8221; said the Ayatollah.
> 
> He added western civilization has brought nothing but corruption and exploitation of human beings wherever it has gone in the past centuries.
> 
> &#8220;Dignity, prosperity, materialistic and spiritualistic progress, good morality and conquering the enemies all happen by practicing the Quranic teachings,&#8221; concluded Ayatollah Khamenei.
> 
> Mojnews :: Silence against Myanmar Killings Proves the West's Human Right Lies



The West did not lift all sanctions on Myanmar yet. And they aren't importing a single good from Myanmar for now:
Its too early to lift Myanmar sanctions: US envoy


----------



## Android

One thing which amazes me is that nobody here has blamed the country which has strongest influence in myanmar(china) in failing to stop violence on rohingyas on the otherhand they are blaming india a country which is giving refuge to rohingyas despite having millions of its population below poverty line which they always likes to point out


----------



## Zabaniyah

Voldemort said:


> One thing which amazes me is that nobody here has blamed the country which has strongest influence in myanmar(china) in failing to stop violence on rohingyas on the otherhand they are blaming india a country which is giving refuge to rohingyas despite having millions of its population below poverty line which they always likes to point out



China has said that it doesn't interfere in the internal affairs of other countries. At least at present 

Although, Bangladesh have good relations with PRC. And will continue to move up in the future.


----------



## Bhairava

kalu_miah said:


> Indians continue defending the indefensible - killings, genocide and ethnic cleansing. Pathetic people and "civilization".



Kallu, please post the pics of actual Rohingyas and not Uighurs,Tibetans, Thais, Malays, Rwandans etc and maybe then we will believe.


----------



## kalu_miah

Voldemort said:


> One thing which amazes me is that nobody here has blamed the country which has strongest influence in myanmar(china) in failing to stop violence on rohingyas on the otherhand they are blaming india a country which is giving refuge to rohingyas despite having millions of its population below poverty line which they always likes to point out



Indians and Chinese are not involved, but both could put pressure on Burmese Junta/army.

Chinese pdf posters are not cheer leading the Burmese in their Muslim killings or trying to deflect blame on them or to justify their genocidal actions. Essentially they are taking the Burmese side. No other nationals are doing it except Indians. That is what I find amazing and objectionable. This shows that a part of India's population have been indoctrinated with religious hatred for Muslims, as I cannot find any other way to explain this pdf phenomenon.

I wonder if the Burmese were killing Hindu's in Burma instead, what their reaction would be. I would protest against such action and not take the Burmese side. Indians say that during the conflict in Sri Lanka, many people supported the Sri Lankan Army's war crimes. I did not. Personally I am against killing of non-combatant innocent civilians any where and if Sri Lankan army committed war crimes, they should be held responsible and the victims should proceed with a case in International Criminal Court. But by the same token, ICC cases should be filed against Indian Army and security force for killings in Kashmir and against Norendra Modi or his henchmen or whoever was behind the Gujrat riot. No killing of innocent people should go unpunished. Killers should not be able to hide from justice.


----------



## Zabaniyah

kalu_miah said:


> Indians and Chinese are not involved, but both could put pressure on Burmese Junta/army.
> 
> Chinese pdf posters are not cheer leading the Burmese in their Muslim killings or trying to deflect blame on them or to justify their genocidal actions. Essentially they are taking the Burmese side. No other nationals are doing it except Indians. That is what I find amazing and objectionable. *This shows that India's population have been indoctrinated with religious hatred for Muslims, as I cannot find any other way to explain this pdf phenomenon.*



Bit of a generalization wouldn't you say? 

It's kind of like saying all Muslims are terrorists because some are extremists. 

Oh well, we are all busy trying to take over the Internet


----------



## kalu_miah

Bhairava said:


> Kallu, please post the pics of actual Rohingyas and not Uighurs,Tibetans, Thais, Malays, Rwandans etc and maybe then we will believe.



People should not be posting false pictures.

If some country seal up the border, make sure a people who live as slave labor, have no mobile phones or cameras to record genocide and have no internet access to send this info, and then their cheer leaders would come and ask where is the proof, what should the world think? That there is no crimes taking place or there is a big question mark till they open up the affected area to journalists or UN investigators?

What is happening inside Burma ?

So the world should not ask for proof, instead the world should ask the Burmese to open up their killing fields.

You may smile at your apparent attempt at winning the debate, but people are dying and suffering. They deserve better from "humanity".

Sovereignty does not give a state the right to kill people and hide their crimes.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i know hosting refugees is not a cheap task and as it is Bdesh is tearing by the seems with large population issue -- but shame on Bdesh and shame on the whole Muslim world for remaining deaf, dumb and mute

nobody is doing anything to help those people


----------



## kalu_miah

Zabaniya said:


> Bit of a generalization wouldn't you say?
> 
> It's kind of like saying all Muslims are terrorists because some are extremists.
> 
> Oh well, we are all busy trying to take over the Internet



Ok, that was too general a statement, I corrected it saying a part of. Thanks for pointing it out.

PDF posters are definitely doing a good job of making this impression about India.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i know hosting refugees is not a cheap task and as it is Bdesh is tearing by the seems with large population issue -- but shame on Bdesh and shame on the whole Muslim world for remaining deaf, dumb and mute
> 
> nobody is doing anything to help those people



You should shame our current India leaning Awami League govt. led by Hasina. This policy of turning back refugees is not supported by the majority people, afaik.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the OIC is toothess, as is UNSC

aung san suu kyi has all of a sudden this year become such a darling of western media...kind of like a benazir bhutto of myanmar kind of thing... i hope she will be more vocal on this issue


----------



## Bhairava

kalu_miah said:


> People should not be posting false pictures.



There...Easy and simple. This is what I want. No fake propaganda pics dehumanising the real troubles the Rohingyas are going through.

So you say borders are sealed, people are not allowed to use mobile phones or camcorders, no internet..so may I ask how do you how many people have been killed there ?


----------



## kalu_miah

Bhairava said:


> There...Easy and simple. This is what I want. No fake propaganda pics dehumanising the real troubles the Rohingyas are going through.
> 
> So you say borders are sealed, people are not allowed to use mobile phones or camcorders, no internet..so may I ask how do you how many people have been killed there ?



How do you know 20,000 people have not been killed? Is the area open for others to see? Do you support their sealing off the affected area? Or is this Internet Hindu logic?


----------



## Icewolf

I think this should not be seen as a religion issue - more of a ethnic issue. I understand Bangladesh cannot take more of the refugees, it's like giving a bloated kid a 50 pound cake. I think UN would not do anything about it because China would veto it, and there is no Ummah, it basically just depends on Pakistan and BD, as those are the only two nations that can really help. Unfortunately, Pakistan is not at a state at which it can help, and adding more population to BD is asking for suicide.


----------



## Bhairava

kalu_miah said:


> *How do you know* 20,000 people have not been killed? Is the area open for others to see? Do you support their sealing off the affected area? Or is this Internet Hindu logic?



That is not my concern. The burden of proof lies with the accuser -in this case you- and not the skeptic -me-. Or do the cyber-jehadis think different ?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the OIC is toothess, as is UNSC



Agreed. 



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> aung san suu kyi has all of a sudden this year become such a darling of western media...kind of like a benazir bhutto of myanmar kind of thing... i hope she will be more vocal on this issue



She won't say a word. If she does, she'll follow the same fate as her father. Only this time, she'll be gunned down by the very supporters who helped her get to where she is now. 

I'm telling ya, those people are still pretty much living in the stone age mentality. Thanks to years of sanctions, isolation, unemployment and poverty. 

And what's more, the Burmans have always dreamt of a pure Buddhist and Burman nation. Obviously, that is failing considering the number of enemies they have made. 

I think you get the picture.

The woman is nothing more than a drama queen. 



Icewolf said:


> I think this should not be seen as a religion issue - more of a ethnic issue. I understand Bangladesh cannot take more of the refugees, it's like giving a bloated kid a 50 pound cake. *I think UN would not do anything about it because China would veto it*, and there is no Ummah, it basically just depends on Pakistan and BD, as those are the only two nations that can really help. Unfortunately, Pakistan is not at a state at which it can help, and adding more population to BD is asking for suicide.



That's unlikely. 

The US based companies have their crosshairs set on Myanmar's vast untapped resources. 

Although, the US government still has an "insurance policy" on the matter of Myanmar.


----------



## kalu_miah

Zabaniya said:


> Agreed.
> 
> She won't say a word. If she does, she'll follow the same fate as her father. Only this time, she'll be gunned down by the very supporters who helped her get to where she is now.
> 
> I'm telling ya, those people are still pretty much living in the stone age mentality. Thanks to years of sanctions, isolation, unemployment and poverty.
> 
> And what's more, the Burmans have always dreamt of a pure Buddhist and Burman nation. Obviously, that is failing considering the number of enemies they have made.
> 
> I think you get the picture.
> 
> China won't do anything.



China is not a passive observer, it has a lot at stake. I posted an op ed by a Burmese that claimed that there is 4-7 million Chinese migrants in Northern Burma, many even became local state officials. The Burmese Army cannot pick on the Chinese migrants and are afraid to touch them, so they are taking it out on poor hapless Rohingya's.

He suggested that Chinese migrant population and Rohingya population should be swapped so new Chinese migrants could be easy to spot.

I think China, Thailand and Bangladesh should support the internal insurgents and defeat the Burman army, so they can retreat into a small land locked area, their traditional homeland in middle Burma away from coast or any international border. This way this Burman/Bamar nuisance can be removed from the world stage and rendered to irrelevance.

Or may be we have to wait till enough Chinese migrants go in there to destabilize the Burmans and take over the land, together with the other oppressed minorities.


----------



## shivajithesavior

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the OIC is toothess, as is UNSC
> 
> aung san suu kyi has all of a sudden this year become such a darling of western media...kind of like a benazir bhutto of myanmar kind of thing... i hope she will be more vocal on this issue



she is a politician and politicians tend to lean to the common sentiments of public which are very much known to us.



AnnoyingOrange said:


> Bigger Quesition... Where is UMMAH????



Waiting for their american masters order


----------



## kalu_miah

Bhairava said:


> That is not my concern. The burden of proof lies with the accuser -in this case you- and not the skeptic -me-. Or do the cyber-jehadis think different ?



Yes, we thought so, Muslims life, safety and well being is none of Internet Hindu's concern. When it comes to Muslims, logic goes out the window.

Burden of proof lies with people who seal off their land to outside neutral observers.


----------



## Zabaniyah

kalu_miah said:


> China is not a passive observer, it has a lot at stake. I posted an op ed by a Burmese that claimed that there is 4-7 million Chinese migrants in Northern Burma, many even became local state officials. The Burmese Army cannot pick on the Chinese migrants and are afraid to touch them, so they are taking it out on poor hapless Rohingya's.



Many Burmese hate Chinese. That's a fact. 



kalu_miah said:


> He suggested that Chinese migrant population and Rohingya population should be swapped so new Chinese migrants could be easy to spot.



And just where would this Rohingya population would go? No way Bangladesh can economically accommodate all of them. The current ones are enough already. 



kalu_miah said:


> I think China, Thailand and Bangladesh should support the internal insurgents and defeat the Burman army, so they can retreat into a small land locked area, their traditional homeland in middle Burma away from coast or any international border. This way this Burman/Bamar nuisance can be removed from the world stage and rendered to irrelevance.
> 
> Or may be we have to wait till enough Chinese migrants go in there to destabilize the Burmans and take over the land, together with the other oppressed minorities.



Don't know about China and Thailand, but Bangladesh does not have the necessary military, economic and political clout to pull off that kind of stunt. We are inherently a dependent nation on......everything. And it is going to be that way for a long time. 

The best now is to see what the US does. And for Bangladesh to follow the norms of International Law, just like the sea verdict. And make everyone in the international community understand our concerns and limitations. Things may look better after the current Bangladeshi government is gone. 

If the Burmese threaten/attack us, it is their loss.


----------



## Sashan

Stealth said:


> More than 20,000 Muslims are killed this month in Burma (Mayanmar) by police, army and Buddhist extremists.Now whr is f***** *UN????*
> 
> Whr is *America*????
> Whr is media????



Only U.S is doing something though many countries from Asia have turned a blind eye to these unfortunate people's problems. Here it is.

1. $3 million aid announced by U.S for the affected regions. - a debt ridden U.S is providing $3 million aid - what about other countries? Especially rich middle-east countries and China who is sitting on surplus foreign reserves and the powerful player in Myanmar politics? Why only US?
2. Clinton brought up Rohingyas issue with Thein Sein on the sidelines of ASEAN meet recently.
3. US state department has called on Myanmar to settle the Rohingyas issue.

But do you realise that U.S hands are tied due to the politics between China/US?


----------



## Zabaniyah

I agree, only the US is actually....doing something..."><


----------



## kalu_miah

Zabaniya said:


> And just where would this Rohingya population would go? No way Bangladesh can economically accommodate all of them. The current ones are enough already.
> 
> Don't know about China and Thailand, but Bangladesh does not have the necessary military, economic and political clout to pull off that kind of stunt. We are inherently a dependent nation on......everything. And it is going to be that way for a long time.
> 
> The best now is to see what the US does. And for Bangladesh to follow the norms of International Law, just like the sea verdict. And make everyone in the international community understand our concerns and limitations. Things may look better after the current Bangladeshi government is gone.
> 
> If the Burmese threaten/attack us, it is their loss.



The swap this guy talked about was between two different areas of Burma, where the Chinese migrants will be brought near Bangladesh border and Rohingya will be taken near Chinese border. I see fat chance of this happening, as Burmese army are scared of the Chinese. This was not about Bangladesh accepting more Rohingya's.

Bangladesh would only join in, if there is initiative by China and Thailand to help the other minorities.

I think this democracy move and freeing Suu Kyi was a desperate move by Burmese Junta to get a life line from the West, so it does not get inundated by Chinese migrants and eventually loose control of Burma. Once they get sufficient alliance and strength with an economic life line with the US/West/Japan/Korea, they will turn their gun on the Chinese and try to drive out Chinese migrants. This would be my guess based on Burma's history of anti-Chinese and anti-Indian riots. I think they are fighting for their survival and catching at straws.

China's predominance in Burma will be good for Bangladesh, as well as ASEAN, I believe, as these Burman's have caused nothing but trouble for this region, since its independence in 1947.


----------



## sur

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02141680.19594.145466648808742&type=1&theater


----------



## kalu_miah

OK folks, no more fake pictures and video's, we got authentic stuff from Aljazeera and this video sums up the whole situation. Rohingya rep there claimed briefly that 30,000 people were killed (if I heard right). It also includes most of the authentic clips I have found in youtube. About effing Hasina pushing people back out to sea, all I can say is that her family has been a curse on our land and I will rejoice the day she takes leave of this world:

Inside Story - Why is the world ignoring Myanmar's Rohingya? - YouTube

More sources of video and information:
Bolu266 - YouTube






Warning: sounds like a jihadi video, but has authentic interviews of affected people with Arabic subtitles
Rohingya Refugee with interview by Bolu Finland - YouTube

Pakistani video with Michael Jackson song: They don't really care about us
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apRwntuT4m8

Protest by Charity: Restless
Restless Beings: Love, Light and Lollipops
Stateless Rohingya | Restless Beings
Voice the Rohingya - Restless beings protest - YouTube


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Myanmar Must Explain Rohingya Ethnic Violence: Asean*
Ismira Lutfia | July 26, 2012


The Association of Southeast Asian Nation is seeking an explanation from member state Myanmar about recent ethnic violence targeting minority Rohingya group. 

The ongoing violence has driven the Rohingyas from their homes in Myanmar&#8217;s northern and western states, and seen them turn up in waves as asylum seekers and refugees in neighboring Southeast Asian countries, including Indonesia. 

&#8220;There will be a full explanation from Myanmar because this is an important and critical issue for Asean as a community,&#8221; Asean Secretary General Surin Pitsuwan said on Wednesday. 

The explanation, he said, would be given at the United Nations headquarters in New York in September on the sidelines of the UN General Assembly. 

Surin said the Asean Secretariat had conducted talks with Myanmar Foreign Minister U Wunna Maung Lwin but added &#8220;we haven&#8217;t heard anything specific or concrete on the matter.&#8221; 

Predominantly Buddhist Myanmar does not recognize the Muslim Rohingyas as citizens, arguing that they migrated from Bangladesh during British colonial rule. Bangladesh has also disavowed the group, calling it Myanmar&#8217;s problem. 

Myanmar opposition leader Aung San Suu Kyi on Wednesday called for laws to protect the rights of the country&#8217;s ethnic minorities in her inaugural address to the fledgling parliament. 

Additional reporting from AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Myanmar must stop immediately acting of violence against the innocent Muslims. If the Myanmar government cannot afford to stop this, the powers should intervene to prevent the escalation.
Need to arrest criminals and bring them under punishment of the laws.

I hope peace for all people in Myanmar, irrespective of any race or religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shsshed

*Myanmar Muslims suffering amid media blackout* 
TEHRAN, July 25 (MNA) -- The suppression of the Rohingya Muslims in the Arakan region dates back to the World War II. On March 28, 1942, about 5,000 Rohingya Muslims were brutally massacred by the Rakhine nationalists in the Minbya and Mrohaung townships. 
After that, the Muslims of the region were frequently subjected to harassment by the Burmese government which has so far refused to grant them official citizenship. According to the UN High Commissioner for Refugees, this lack of full citizenship means that the Rohingyas should tolerate other abuses, including restrictions on their freedom of movement, discriminatory limitations on access to education, and arbitrary confiscation of property."

As the Muslims around the world cheerfully prepare for the holy month of Ramadan, the Rohingya Muslims of Myanmar are subject to the appalling atrocities of the extremist Buddhists, finding their life in danger.

Branded by the United Nations as one of the most persecuted minorities of the world, Rohingyas are a group of Muslims living in the Rakhine State, located in west of Myanmar. With a population of 3 million, Rakhine state is bordered by the Bay of Bengal to the west and the majority of its residents are Theravada Buddhists and Hindus.

It's said that as a result of dire living conditions and discriminatory treatment by the government, some 300,000 Rohingyas have so far immigrated to Bangladesh and 24,000 of them escaped to Malaysia in search of a better life. Many of them have also fled to Thailand, but neither Bangladesh nor Thailand has received them warmly. Bangladesh is negotiating with the Burmese government to return the Rohingyas and Thailand has sporadically rejected the hopeless immigrants. There have been instances where boats of Rohingyas reaching Thailand have been towed out to sea and allowed to sink, sparking international anger among Muslims and non-Muslims.

Human Rights Watch says the government authorities continue to require Rohingya Muslims to perform forced labor. According to the HRW, those who refuse or complain are physically threatened and sometimes killed. Children as young as seven have been seen in the camps.

Writing for The Egyptian Gazette, University of Waterloo professor Dr. Mohamed Elmasry has enumerated the different hardships the Rohingya Muslims have historically undergone. He writes that they are subjected to various forms of extortion and arbitrary taxation, land confiscation, forced eviction and house destruction and financial restrictions on marriage.

Myanmar government's mistreatment of the Rohingyas has long been highlighted by aid organizations. In May 2009, Elaine Pearson, the Human Rights Watch's deputy Asia director issued a statement in protest at the deteriorating conditions of the Rohingya Muslims, calling on the Association of Southeast Asian Nations to press the Burmese government to end its brutal practices, "the treatment of the Rohingya in Burma is deplorable - the Burmese government doesn't just deny Rohingya their basic rights, it denies they are even Burmese citizens, she said.

Now, the conflict has once again escalated in the Rakhine state and Muslims are once more experiencing difficult days as the shadow of violence casts over the Rohingyas. It was reported that 10 Rohingya Muslims were killed by a mob of 300 Rakhines while on their way back from the country's former capital Rangoon. According to a group of UK-based NGOs, 650 Rohingyas were massacred from June 10 to June 28. The United Nations estimates that between 50,000 and 90,000 Rohingyas were displaced since the eruption of violence in the Asian nation. However, due to the absence of independent reporters and monitors in the country, it's impossible to verify the exact number of those who have been displaced. It's also reported that some 9,000 homes belonging to the Muslims in the western state of Rakhine were destroyed. On July 20, Amnesty International called the recent attacks against minority Rohingyas and other Muslims in Myanmar a "step back" in the country's recent progress on human rights, citing increased violence and unlawful arrests following a state of emergency declared six weeks ago.

The Organization of Islamic Cooperation has voiced its concern over the recent violence in the state of Rakhine and the varying reports which have leaked out as to the number of the Muslims killed. As reported by the TimeTurk News Agency, over 1,000 Rohingya Muslims have been murdered thus far in the conflicts that broke out in the region.

The mainstream media in the West have been largely silent about the massacre of Muslims in Myanmar.

Along with the media, the Western governments have also blatantly turned a blind eye to the suffering of the Rohingya Muslims. Even renowned Burmese political activist and Nobel Peace Prize laureate Aung San Suu Kyi, who was recently invited to Norway to collect her 21-year old Nobel Prize, preferred not to speak about the affliction of her fellow citizens.

mehrnews


----------



## pk_baloch

-- duplicate


----------



## Safriz

now where is UNO and the human right activists?


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Stop Genocide.


----------



## HeinzG

Safriz said:


> now where is UNO and the human right activists?



Busy searching evidence of genocide in Wanni.. northern Sri Lanka!


----------



## Irfan Baloch

harpoon said:


> Actually Indians like me are fascinated the shameless hypocracy shown by Pakistanis and Bangladeshis here. *Bcs they were the same one who cheered on SL Buddhists to kill mostly Hindu/Christian Tamils*.



what you say is a serious charge

please prove it or take it back from where you produced it


----------



## Vinod2070

Safriz said:


> now where is UNO and the human right activists?



Waiting for the Ummah to take the lead.


----------



## pk_baloch

india is behind the Myanmar Muslims ......

where is marvi sarmad chupkali now?


----------



## INDIC

mastbalochi said:


> *india is behind the Myanmar Muslims ......*
> 
> where is marvi sarmad chupkali now?



What do you suppose to mean.


----------



## KRAIT

Safriz said:


> now where is UNO and the human right activists?


Why wait for UNO or human rights activist. Look how West deals with things, they put sanctions on Iran. 

All muslim countries if put sanction on Myanmaar and ask their ally countries to do the same, they can make a difference. 

Instead of waiting for others to take action, rather do it yourself before more innocent lives are lost.


----------

